# Council plan to redevelop Somerleyton road/ Ovalhouse Theatre to move to the site.



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

Recent email from Future Brixton- (Lambeth Council)



> Somerleyton Road - Theatre could open in Brixton
> An exciting new redevelopment project for Somerleyton Road in Brixton could feature a new theatre at its heart. Two local organisations - Brixton Green and Ovalhouse - are working with the council on the project, which could see new homes, workspaces and possibly health and education facilities built on the site that is largely council owned.
> 
> Lots will be happening in the next few weeks and Brixton Green will be holding a series of community events so that everyone has the opportunity to shape the vision. The first event will take place at Dexter’s / Lysada Adventure Playground, 2-30 Railton Road, Brixton SE24 OLN on:
> ...


 


There is article in last weekends SLP but cannot find it online. Might photograph it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

The first event will take place at Dexter’s / Lysada Adventure Playground, 2-30 Railton Road, Brixton SE24 OLN on:
o Saturday 2 February (drop-in any time between 11am to 5pm).

This event will be run by Social Life

Who say they are 



> *Social Life understands that building thriving places depends on much more than bricks and mortar.*
> 
> Too many developments, towns and cities fail because the reality of what people and communities want and need has been neglected in their creation.
> Our mission is to reconnect placemaking with people’s everyday experience and the way that communities work.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

Having a wander around Social Lifes website and found this





> *current projects: Brixton Green*
> 
> Social Life is currently providing pro bono support to Brixton Green, a non-profit registered mutual society set up, owned and run by residents to make sure local people have a voice in the regeneration of Brixton's Somerleyton Road in South London. The work involves carrying out research to assess levels of resilience amongst the communities that are adjacent to Brixton Green's proposed regeneration site.
> Click here to read the full report.


 
The report is called "Wellbeing and Resilience on the Moorlands estate, Brixton"


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is historical background to Ovalhouse Theatre 





> *History*
> 
> The roots of Ovalhouse can be traced back to the 1930s and its foundations, as Christ Church (Oxford) Clubs, by the graduates of Christchurch College, Oxford. The young people from disadvantaged areas in South London were able to use the space for sports activities and were taken on away days along with skills training which they could use for the future. Since that time Ovalhouse has pioneered enabling forms of education and artistic endeavour.
> Ovalhouse's reputation as"one of the most important centres for pioneer fringe theatre groups" dates from the 1960s, when the club underwent a radical change in the policy of the club with the newly appointed warden, Peter Oliver (who became the artistic founder of Oval House Theatre) Peter took it upon himself to change the focus of activities from sport to drama; this changed everything and heralded the emergence of experimental theatre. This new and exciting style moved away from the narrative and approached the theatre space as a laboratory in which to explore new forms of performance. New companies such as Lumiere and Sons and The Pip Simmons Show used the renamed Oval House as a space to experiment and launch this new style in an optimistic era.
> Oval House has played a key part in supporting the experimental theatre companies of the '60s and '70s, the emergence of gay and lesbian and women's theatre in the 1970's and 80's and the development of new Black and Asian writing in the '90s and into the next millennium. Now called just Ovalhouse, we still programme work by some of the most innovative, cutting edge theatre practitioners in Britain and beyond.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

Ovalhouse also work with young people




> Ovalhouse's participation department, *Creative Youth*, offers young Londoners a safe space to be creative, develop, experiment and explore who they are and who they want to be.
> We specialise in working with some of the most isolated and marginalised young people in south London – those who are unlikely to access the arts independently.
> Our range of activities include a thriving extra-curricular youth arts programme, projects specifically developed for young refugees and asylum seekers, programmes dealing with the complex issues of education and exclusion, Arts Award accreditation, training for teachers and arts professionals and an annual festival 33% London.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2013)

More info on this Future Brixton webpage



> *Future Brixton - Somerleyton Road*
> 
> Two Lambeth organisations are working with the council on an exciting project that could see a theatre at the heart of a development in Brixton town centre.
> The site is largely, but not wholly, council owned and was identified in the Brixton Masterplan (2009) as a key regeneration opportunity.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2013)

reminder - this Saturday - its run by Social Life.




> Somerleyton Road - Theatre could open in Brixton
> An exciting new redevelopment project for Somerleyton Road in Brixton could feature a new theatre at its heart. Two local organisations - Brixton Green and Ovalhouse - are working with the council on the project, which could see new homes, workspaces and possibly health and education facilities built on the site that is largely council owned.
> 
> Lots will be happening in the next few weeks and Brixton Green will be holding a series of community events so that everyone has the opportunity to shape the vision.* The first event will take place at Dexter’s / Lysada Adventure Playground, 2-30 Railton Road, Brixton SE24 OLN on:*
> *oSaturday 2 February(drop-in any time between 11am to 5pm).*


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sure you'll already be mentioning this, Gramsci,  but if anyone else is thinking about popping down it would be great if you could express your support for preserving the nuclear dawn mural (and pref the building it's on) which could be at risk from this development.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 31, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Having a wander around Social Lifes website and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why have I heard nothing about this except via you? I live on Moorlands.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The first event will take place at Dexter’s / Lysada Adventure Playground, 2-30 Railton Road, Brixton SE24 OLN on:
> o Saturday 2 February (drop-in any time between 11am to 5pm).
> 
> This event will be run by Social Life
> ...


 
Let's hope Toby Young has nothing to do with this Young Foundation, which is named after his father.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Let's hope Toby Young has nothing to do with this Young Foundation, which is named after his father.


 
I was more concerned that "Saffron Woodcraft" sounds like a Brass Eye parody of a liberal-left do-gooder.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So why have I heard nothing about this except via you? I live on Moorlands.


 
I know. There has been some publicity through Future Brixton email. But the Council have not really publicised this enough. 

That is why I have put it up here.

This is going to be high profile development with Ovalhouse moving to the site. 

Ovalhouse are keen to develop links with local community. 

The Council say they want to this to be development that is planned and developed in conjunction with the local community. Which I have told them could be risky. Its a Council led development. 

So the more people who say express there views the better. Such as Quimcunx suggestions re the Mural. I know the Mural Preservation Society are urging there members to go and comment on Saturday.

Apart from design of site there is also issue of how much affordable housing people want on the site for example. Also what kind of affordable? 

Do people want affordable work/ studio space on the site? What with the artists being kicked out of the Brixton Village there is lack of affordable space. 

There is also possible idea of community space further up the road. What do want people want from it?

What do people want from Ovalhouse? They are consulting local resident groups at moment. Also told them Ive started this thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2013)

FYI  here are relevant sections from the Brixton Masterplan pages 134 - 147 on the Somerlyton road site. The Masterplan does not have planning weight but was agreed by Council as what they would like to see happen. 
Not sure how much will of original Masterplan will be used in developing plans for site now.



> 5.4.1 Key issues
> • The Somerleyton area is a comparatively isolated area of Brixton,
> and lacks connectivity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

a lot of that seems cobbled together from an earlier Brixton Green publication that really pissed locals off.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So why have I heard nothing about this except via you? I live on Moorlands.


 
I think the Council have contacted the residents association.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I think the Council have contacted the residents association.


Well, we don't really have one as everyone boycotted it because of the chair who has her own deeply weird agenda (we had to sit through a reading of a really bad vanity published novel once). You may have come across her....bit of a local leg-end. Unfortunately all attempts for a secret ballot have been thwarted, even though all it takes is a cardboard box. A lot of tenants are very intimidated by the show of hands thing.....


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> a lot of that seems cobbled together from an earlier Brixton Green publication that really pissed locals off.


 
Its the other way around. BG got it from the Masterplan. But did not acknowledge that they did. 

I was quoting from the original Brixton Masterplan. Some of the "green" ideas are interesting. But not sure if they will be lost unless people say something.

In the original Masterplan the Nuclear Dawn mural is kept. The Council still want to keep it at the moment.

From what I see happening the Council are looking at original masterplan and starting from the basics. ie how to fit Ovalhouse into that corner of the site.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its the other way around. BG got it from the Masterplan. But did not acknowledge that they did.


Ah, that explains why Brad was all at sea when questioned about it...rule of thumb is not to cut and paste without knowing what it means


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, we don't really have one as everyone boycotted it because of the chair who has her own deeply weird agenda (we had to sit through a reading of a really bad vanity published novel once). You may have come across her....bit of a local leg-end. Unfortunately all attempts for a secret ballot have been thwarted, even though all it takes is a cardboard box. A lot of tenants are very intimidated by the show of hands thing.....


 
The Council, unfortunately, have to contact the residents association as they are the official body that supposedly represents tenants. 

In theory the Residents Association should inform residents of what is happening. 

Does not help that , imo, this is all being rushed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The Council, unfortunately, have to contact the residents association as they are the official body that supposedly represents tenants.


The sole agenda is publicity for the chair, unfortunately.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 1, 2013)

As Quimmy mentioned, if you like Nuclear Dawn mural, please let the people at the consultation know.If no locals turn up to say how much they care for the mural, then it's likely it'll be built against. Another area up for the development is the train station, home to another two murals (more cheerful than nuclear dawn!). If you like them please mention this (along with the statues on the platforms)

Lack of comment on these things could mean that they are removed


----------



## boohoo (Feb 1, 2013)

Different consultation date on here - 

http://futurebrixton.org/somerleyton-road-project/somerleyton-road-get-involved/


----------



## shygirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, we don't really have one as everyone boycotted it because of the chair who has her own deeply weird agenda (we had to sit through a reading of a really bad vanity published novel once). You may have come across her....bit of a local leg-end. Unfortunately all attempts for a secret ballot have been thwarted, even though all it takes is a cardboard box. A lot of tenants are very intimidated by the show of hands thing.....


 
Is that the woman who claims to be many things (professionally) and is really fucking dodgy?  Causes trouble wherever she goes...


----------



## shygirl (Feb 1, 2013)

The Oval House does excellent work with kids/yp, sent quite a few there over the years.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Is that the woman who claims to be many things (professionally) and is really fucking dodgy? Causes trouble wherever she goes...


You may think that but I couldn't possibly comment................


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Different consultation date on here -
> 
> http://futurebrixton.org/somerleyton-road-project/somerleyton-road-get-involved/


 
Also it says Saturday the 9th Feb on the Brixton Green website. 

Just checked my Future Brixton email and it said the 2nd this weekend.

FFS

I assume its on the 9th Feb. 

From FB website:



> on *Saturday 9 February (drop-in any time between 11am to 5pm)*
> at *Dexter’s/Lysada Adventure Playground, 2-30 Railton Road, Brixton SE24 OLN*




 
Thanks for seeing this Boohoo

The drop in will be run by Social Life. 

All info gained from the consultations will go to the Council. 

This is a Council led project.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope I haven't caused any offence saying that.  Obviously, I would never name her.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 2, 2013)

The date change doesn't suggest a great deal of preparation. People will turn up and find nothing on and won't bother to come back the following week.

I


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2013)

I was just about to pop down to the Dexter to go to this - is it definitely on the 9th now?

E2A: looks like it is the 9th... Might pop down there anyway to check they're not pulling a fast one.

Lots of stuff coming up on the SPD etc:

*UPCOMING EVENTS*


4 February 2013 – 16 March 2013SPD Consultation
*International House*5 February 2013 at 5:30 pm – 6:15 pmAttending Young People's Working Group
*Room 8, Lambeth Town Hall*6 February 2013 at 7:00 pm – 9:00 pmAttending Brixton Area Housing Forum
*Morley's department store*8 February 2013 at 3:00 pm – 6:00 pmBrixton SPD roadshow
*Dexters, Railton Road*9 February 2013 at 11:00 am – 5:00 pmSomerleyton Road community workshop
*Tesco, Acre Lane*11 February 2013 at 11:00 am – 2:00 pmBrixton SPD roadshow
*Lambeth Town Hall, foyer area*12 February 2013 at 3:00 pm – 5:00 pmBrixton SPD staffed exhibition session
*Ritzy cinema (time tbc)*14 February 2013 at 2:00 pm – 2:00 pmBrixton SPD roadshow
*Lambeth Town Hall, foyer area*14 February 2013 at 6:00 pm – 8:00 pmBrixton SPD staffed exhibition session
*Lambeth Town Hall, foyer area*27 February 2013 at 6:00 pm – 8:00 pmBrixton SPD staffed exhibition session
*Lambeth Town Hall, foyer area*28 February 2013 at 1:00 pm – 3:00 pmBrixton SPD staffed exhibition session


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2013)

meeting definitely next Saturday now! This was posted on the fence outside (apols for wrong way up picture!)


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2013)

Here it is right way up


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2013)

Couldn't get beyond those exclamation marks.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2013)

'The community will help shape what is built' - but only if the community gives Brixton Green a pound each and from then on will be (mis)represented as one of their supporters and then used to further their aims.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Also, their strange definition of "Brixton" means that if you live in Vassall Ward, Larkhall Ward or Stockwell Ward, you are not allowed to join and take up a £1 share and 'have your say', even though you live only minutes away from the development site. http://www.brixtongreen.org/who-can-buy-a-share/

If people don't remember the previous discussion about Brixton Green, it's perhaps worth reminding ourselves that, despite its "community credentials":

- it is run by a property developer, Brad Carroll, "the owner/manager of a local residential property business."
- its 'professional team' consists of estate agents, architects, property developers, construction specialists
- its advisers include multinational engineering/construction giant Arup
- Brad got in a _very_ bad mood when he came on here and was questioned as to his motives, how much £ he was going to make out of the project, and why he had set up the organisation in the way he did. Given that he didn't/couldn't answer these questions, I am very suspicious....

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-led-development-on-somerleyton-road.271475/

and 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-green.240807/


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello. I am the Director of Ovalhouse. Really pleased to see general enthusiasm for OH - many of our young people, artists and audiences are Brixton residents, and we look forward to meeting as many people as possible as this opportunity takes shape. I've been banging on about moving to Brixton since about 2006, and met many people at various forums and public events.

At the moment we are simply looking at the potential of the footprint of land on the corner of Somerleyton Rd and Coldharbour Lane to work out how far / if our need for space matches the value of our current site at the Oval. No hard and fast design decisions are being made - or even suggested - yet. We have a specific form of consultation we need to do in order to make sure we provide the right level of space for small businesses in the arts or creative sector, work studios, community meetings and training space and to attract external funding for the proposal. We will be talking to various groups about what they find enticing or off putting in using publicly accessible buildings, and especially arts facilities. We are keen to meet any individuals or groups who will be our neighbours - geographically or in spirit! I have already spoken with several groups, but please post the names of any groups here, or PM me the details of individuals who would like to talk with us.

And meanwhile, come up and see us some time!
http://www.ovalhouse.com/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Hello. I am the Director of Ovalhouse. Really pleased to see general enthusiasm for OH - many of our young people, artists and audiences are Brixton residents, and we look forward to meeting as many people as possible as this opportunity takes shape. I've been banging on about moving to Brixton since about 2006, and met many people at various forums and public events.
> 
> At the moment we are simply looking at the potential of the footprint of land on the corner of Somerleyton Rd and Coldharbour Lane to work out how far / if our need for space matches the value of our current site at the Oval. No hard and fast design decisions are being made - or even suggested - yet. We have a specific form of consultation we need to do in order to make sure we provide the right level of space for small businesses in the arts or creative sector, work studios, community meetings and training space and to attract external funding for the proposal. We will be talking to various groups about what they find enticing or off putting in using publicly accessible buildings, and especially arts facilities. We are keen to meet any individuals or groups who will be our neighbours - geographically or in spirit! I have already spoken with several groups, but please post the names of any groups here, or PM me the details of individuals who would like to talk with us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting here. 

There are lots of people who use this site who will be interested in what you're doing. If there are consultation events or opportunities for people to get involved, it would be great if you could let people know by posting here. One of the problems with some of the local consultations is they are sometimes not well advertised. Posting here and using twitter/facebook etc to get to local people will probably be helpful 

Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ...it is run by a property developer, Brad Carroll, "the owner/manager of a local residential property business."...Brad got in a _very_ bad mood when he came on here and was questioned as to his motives, how much £ he was going to make out of the project, and why he had set up the organisation in the way he did. Given that he didn't/couldn't answer these questions, I am very suspicious....


...and don't forget that he posted up an email on public boards without the permission of the other party, which the mods deleted and _*he put up again*_....bad manners and very unprofessional.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a look at the questionnaire - These two are unlikely to be answered in the negative.

Brixton needs a significant number of new homes for current and future communities.  (Strongly agree, agree, don't know, disagree, strongly disagree)

A new cultural facility, such as a theatre, at the north end of Somerleyton Road will be a major new attraction and draw visitors to this area.

First question doesn't suggest what type of housing. We need new homes but not ones that the local community can't afford.
A cultural facility anywhere in Brixton would be a major new attraction and draw visitors to this area. It would be better to ask if this is the right thing for that corner - if they really want people's honest opinion.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

boohoo said:


> First question doesn't suggest what type of housing.


Indeed. And that's an important distinction that needs to be made.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd be really interested to know of any concerns anyone had about Ovalhouse on that corner. I like the fact that it is a central Brixton site, and also has close residential neighbours - we never wanted to be tucked away in some 'cultural quarter' - Ovalhouse is about being in and amongst, not aloof and apart.

Currently, the majority of our users for the theatre and the young people's activities are very local and spreading out across s London. The theatre audience is more generally London while the youth theatre is more intensively local, as you would expect. We're not planning to massively increase the size of our 2 theatres (currently seating 100 and 50), and mostly we are closing up by 11 or 11.30 pm. We have young people coming and going during the day if they are with school or other groups, and early evenings and weekends. We would also hope to bring some of our community partners with us - the hugely popular Stockwell Good Neighbours, for example, a rowdy lively group of elders who meet for social activities, arts things and lunch every Monday. Some are also members of the Golden Age group which meets at Moorlands, so we have some crossover.

The proposed Ovalhouse will have comprehensive disability accessibility, and we'll need some disabled parking - vans used by theate companies at OH are of the large transit variety rather than Edwin Shirley Trucking pantechnicons.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I'd be really interested to know of any concerns anyone had about Ovalhouse on that corner.


As I said further up the thread, I like the idea of the theatre moving to Brixton. If it were to move to that corner, I'd like it done in a way that doesn't ruin the view of the mural. The mural is very important to lot of local people and is part of Brixton's cultural history. Also Carlton Mansions (which the mural is painted on) is home to many people and they will have their own views about what happens to that corner...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Had a look at the questionnaire - These two are unlikely to be answered in the negative.
> 
> Brixton needs a significant number of new homes for current and future communities. (Strongly agree, agree, don't know, disagree, strongly disagree)
> 
> ...


 
Market research professionals often frame questions in a specific way so that the answer they are given will be the one that the body commissioning the research desires.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 4, 2013)

Current footprint we are working with does not obliterate the mural, or Carlton Mansions. 

And I have spoken, informally, with people representing both interests, but cannot speak for them, of course. It's really important, as CrazyMuralLady (?) said upthread that everyone has their say over the things that are important to them.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Market research professionals often frame questions in a specific way so that the answer they are given will be the one that the body commissioning the research desires.


 
This is what concerns me about the questions.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I'd be really interested to know of any concerns anyone had about Ovalhouse on that corner.


 
I think it'll be great on the corner. I just didn't like the wording in the questionnaire about the theatre (though I'm not quite sure what the alternative is!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I'd be really interested to know of any concerns anyone had about Ovalhouse on that corner.


I've loved Oval House since I moved to South London many many years ago. I live very close to where Oval House and all who sail in her are likely to be and I'm delighted. I'm very wary indeed about Brixton Green as so far I have found them to be a shower of shite. This may be because they are a hapless bunch or it may be because they are slippery customers with their interests, not the community interest at heart. Either way, I'm not enamoured of their outfit at all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

...btw, I'm not the only person they've pissed off. They've annoyed residents of Moorlands (with no Urban 75 connection whatsoever). I know for a fact that someone who has great respect in the local area asked them a couple of questions and they were rude and defensive which is piss-poor PR.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure who Brixton Green are supposed to represent, and most people have no idea what it is they're actually supposed to be doing and what purpose they're supposed to be serving.

They throw the word 'community' around a lot, but seeing as no one from Southwyck House resident's association has ever met them (neither have our opinions been sought), we're all in the dark what their plans are.

Oval House, on the other hand, have already been in touch privately, they're actively seeking to engage the community both online and offline and generally seem to be very interested in the views of locals.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Oval House, on the other hand, have already been in touch privately, they're actively seeking to engage the community both online and offline and generally seem to be very interested in the views of locals.


Oval House have consistently engaged with and listened to the community in South London. They've had decades of practice in how to do that, and do it well.


----------



## Vibrant-Hubb (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't often post here but would like to add my support for Oval House, who are a genuinely ethical organisation and have supported for decades local people and poorer people with an interest in theatre. I'd be thrilled to see them on that corner. Any ethical organisation working with locals and local young people needs all the support we can muster these days.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> At the moment we are simply looking at the potential of the footprint of land on the corner of Somerleyton Rd and Coldharbour Lane to work out how far / if our need for space matches the value of our current site at the Oval. No hard and fast design decisions are being made - or even suggested - yet.


 
The hard decisions will depend a lot on how much the Council are prepared to facilitate this. They own the site. 

If Ovalhouse does come to that corner then it has to be done properly. A well designed landmark building that has a presence. Not a compromise due to economic constraints.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Different consultation date on here -
> 
> http://futurebrixton.org/somerleyton-road-project/somerleyton-road-get-involved/


 
Bump as this is now tomorrow Saturday 9th. It is drop in so one can go anytime. It will be run by Social Life.





> *Community workshops: Creating the shared vision*
> 
> The first workshop, hosted by Brixton Green takes place
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2013)

Here are Council provisional drawings of the site. They are not detail of design or finished look. They are latest thinking of how to fit the theatre on site. Also the size of the housing on the site and green space. There will be a small square in front of mural. The drawings show how the mural can be kept with a small square in front.

*The Council are keen to have comments on these drawings.*

This is how the thinking is going with Council and Ovalhouse to fit theatre on the site.

The other idea was to keep Carlton Mansions and the Theatre separate. But these drawings below are at moment where the Council / Oval house are going with this. PTEa are the architects hired by Council to look at the whole site and come up with rough ideas of how to fit the theatre onsite and housing.

Also not so clear from drawings is idea to open up an arch from Railton road through to next to Carlton Mansions. Where the butchers and barbers/ hairdressers are next to bridge

From this it looks like Carlton Mansions will be business units.

There will be a basement under theatre accessible around the back for parking and deliveries. Arrow on drawing is ramp to basement.

The block of flats on top of theatre is apparently to make the scheme more financially viable.

Here is link to download the pdf to look at drawings below in more detail.

To make it clear I'm putting this up as information. Its not that I am saying I agree with them.


----------



## Saffron (Feb 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Bump as this is now tomorrow Saturday 9th. It is drop in so one can go anytime. It will be run by Social Life.


Hi this is Saffron from Social Life.  Please come to Dexter's today and talk to us about Somerleyton Road.  We will be organising more workshops and more detailed conversations over the next few weeks and would be really pleased if Urban75 members would take part.  We will post info about how to get involved here if that's okay with people?

Hope to see you later, Saffron


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

I've posted up a piece on my blog with more detail about the proposals:

http://www.urban75.org/blog/somerle...val-house-theatre-provisional-plans-released/

Gramsci - give me a shout if you think I've missed out anything.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2013)

Am I right in saying Somerleyton Passage will remain? We as a family and our friends use it loads. I know there was talk that it might go, which would be a real inconvenience.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Am I right in saying Somerleyton Passage will remain?


Yes, absolutely AFAIK. There was no mention of it going, the only discussion was what should be built around it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh good. I know BG had a bee in their bonnet about it being the hub of crime in the area. I believe there have been a few robberies near it over the years but I've been using it over 30 years without incident. More people have been robbed coming out of Brixton Tube but nobody wants to close that.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I've posted up a piece on my blog with more detail about the proposals:
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/somerle...val-house-theatre-provisional-plans-released/
> 
> Gramsci - give me a shout if you think I've missed out anything.


 
Good piece and u got the drawings showing development in a more understandable way than the pdf.

A few comments.

Affordable housing.

My understanding is that this is still up for discussion for this particular scheme . The amount and "affordability".

I did not think the 65% of market rent was written in stone. Its officers preferred way of dealing with the new "affordability" criteria in Lambeth. I do not know if it is Lambeth policy or if its grown adhoc through negotiations with developers over planning application ( ie the Barretts Brixton square).

My understanding is that for this scheme done in a "Cooperative" spirit with the local community we will have a say in this. Something to be clarified with the Council I think.

Officer did say to me that the Council are looking into possibilities of building Council housing at social rent. As Councils can borrow money now to build.

The Council have said they want to do this scheme differently. With Community involvement. Why Council say they are doing it with Brixton Green. Hopefully Brixton Green with lobby for maximum amount of affordable housing. At an affordable rent.

Development "partner"

After all the outline design is finished the officers will write a report to be agreed by Cabinet. This will include amount of affordable housing, heights of building, number of units of housing etc. Once this is agreed then the Council will seek a "development partner" to build scheme.

There are two areas that the local community may have some choice in. The development partner and also an architectural competition for the landmark Theatre building.

I was chatting to someone from the Tenants Council at the Dexter playground event. They pointed out that a development "partner" was a euphemism for a PFI scheme. Like the one down at Myatts fields. Except that officers do not like using the term PFI anymore.




> The final proposals will be reached after consultation with the community and other interested parties


 
And the big question is how this will be done. The discussions are being rushed. The structure of consultation is being made as the discussions are taking place. Not very satisfactory. The community is being given short time span to look at these plans.

Above plans only appeared in last few days.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The discussions are being rushed. The structure of consultation is being made as the discussions are taking place. Not very satisfactory. The community is being given short time span to look at these plans.
> 
> Above plans only appeared in last few days.


Exactly, it just reeks of, literally, pulling a fast one.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Exactly, it just reeks of, literally, pulling a fast one.


 
Its to do with Ovalhouse having to get this grant application in by April.

That however is not residents problem.

But I do not see why the rest of the site has to consulted on straight away. (The South end.)


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Hi this is Saffron from Social Life. Please come to Dexter's today and talk to us about Somerleyton Road. We will be organising more workshops and more detailed conversations over the next few weeks and would be really pleased if Urban75 members would take part. We will post info about how to get involved here if that's okay with people?
> 
> Hope to see you later, Saffron


 
Hi Saffron. Welcome to Urban.

See ur using real name. Talked to one of your co- workers at the event.

She said something about using "deliberative" discussion. Used in South America. I may have got this wrong. Can u explain more please?

Also what will be purpose of the conversations and workshops? What is the intended end result? How do you think it may be used? Will it be discussion / background final report or are you intending to set out actual plans? What is the relationship with Brixton Green and the Council?

Not everyone can make meetings. In particular when there are to many at once. As is happening with the Somerleyton road project. Do you think you can use social media and internet more?

Also some of us have had a lot of "consultation" in the past and are wary of it. How will you overcome this?

Also the event today can u put up online somewhere your findings from event and how many people turned up. Also how u ran it?

That turned into big list. Hope u do not mind.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2013)

I am concerned that the mural is not going to get much light and I am not clear about how well it will be seen from ground level.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I'd be really interested to know of any concerns anyone had about Ovalhouse on that corner. I like the fact that it is a central Brixton site, and also has close residential neighbours - we never wanted to be tucked away in some 'cultural quarter' - Ovalhouse is about being in and amongst, not aloof and apart.
> 
> .


 
Hi Ovalhouse. The recent proposals are on here now.

#53 and here on Eds blog post

Can you explain the thinking behind them?

Also Carlton Mansions is labelled as business units. Why is this?

I do not like the block of flats above the theatre. I do not think that they are suitable place to put flats. Nor does the height and mass of the flats fit in with the rest of the corner. They impose on the theatre building. Which should be the architectural focus of that corner. Along with Carlton Mansions.


----------



## Saffron (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello

Thanks for your message and the long list is fine!  I will respond to one or two points now and make sure we answer all your questions this week.  

First thing to say is thank you to everyone who came to talk to us.  We really appreciate your time and are very conscious that many people have already taken part in conversations, events and consultations. We will  be running a series of workshops and more detailed discussions in the next few weeks.  Before we organise these we will make sure that the overall purpose of the discussions, the aims of each event, and the timetable are all clearly explained.  More importantly, we will make sure that we explain clearly what the discussions will feed into and will be as open and clear as we can about the documents and plans that will result, and, who these are intended to inform and influence.

We will be setting up a blog in the next couple of days (as I explained to a few people on Saturday) that will record the feedback from Saturday and the forthcoming discussions.  We know workshops and meetings don't suit everyone so we will be using the blog, twitter and posts on forums like this one to share the discussions as widely as possible.  The purpose of the blog is to share what people are saying and hear from people who can't join the workshops.

I will post a bit more later this week (if that's okay) about the deliberative workshop process, dates, themes etc.  Also I will post up a link to the blog and feedback from the weekend in the next day or so.

I hope that's okay for now.  Best wishes, Saffron 



Gramsci said:


> Hi Saffron. Welcome to Urban.
> 
> See ur using real name. Talked to one of your co- workers at the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2013)

I looked up the Brixton Masterplan, as Somerleyton road is covered in pages 134-147.

Also this drawing from the Masteplan showing massing, theatre and ecological strip alongside railway line. Also "green" roofs on the new blocks. This all differs from the recent drawings. See page 143 for these this drawing below from the Brixton Masterplan:

Notice the different layout and massing to the recent ones shown in Eds blog








from page 144 of the original Brixton Masterplan. Highlighted sections which do not seem to be mentioned or appear in the recent architects drawings. Or the recent drawings radically differ from the Masterplans vision.


"5.4.8 somerleyton community Hub
Somerleyton Road is highlighted as one of the masterplan’s key moves. This area is to be extensively reconfigured to create an exemplar of:
Sustainable living
Affordable workshop typologies
Community infrastructure provision.
The northern part of Somerleyton Road is proposed to house a major cultural facility, with associated workspaces, outdoor performance areas and café facility. This feature will act as a beacon to draw movement into Somerleyton Road, whilst forging a strong relationship to Brixton Village and adjacent retail provision, creating a vibrant neighbourhood centre.* A new public space adjacent to Carlton*
*Mansions will provide a courtyard area for this cultural facility. This space further creates a viewing area for the Carlton Mansions mural, whilst also opening up a view corridor along the new ecological strip **adjacent to the railway line.* Directly to the south of the cultural facility, a three storey workspace building with upper level residential uses acts as a hub for local small and medium enterprises (SMEs) and creative and cultural industries (CCIs). Flexible format workspace should be provided creating grow-in/grow-on space for small and medium sized businesses and local creative industries, with close connections to local training and educational facilities.
*To the south-east along Somerleyton Road, ground floor affordable workshop typologies create an enlivened streetscape with increased levels of activity. Deep pavement setbacks allow for on street parking, spill out spaces and public realm improvements. Workspaces will be configured such that quieter uses will be located with relationship to Somerleyton Road, with more noisy and heavy works located to the rear. Upper level residential space will maximise the potential of these sites, whilst providing overlook to the street.*
A multi-use community facility is proposed as facility to serve the local community and services in the area. This hub will house education and training uses, with connections to Lambeth College,
Hillmead Primary School and the emerging Evelyn Grace Academy. This facility will be located facing Adelaide Close.* To the south of the hub a neighbourhood energy centre will serve the local area, integrated into a designated residential block. It is vital that the main regeneration zones of the town centre are equipped with district energy infrastructure. Individual energy technologies such as solar heating, PV cells and ground source heating are expected to be developed as part of each site’s design response to energy and sustainability needs.*
*The public realm is articulated by a patterning of green wedges leading off an ecological park which runs alongside the railway embankment. This space provides recreation area, alongside potential allotments and playspaces."*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

What does turning Carlton Mansions into 'business units' mean for the people living there?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your message and the long list is fine! I will respond to one or two points now and make sure we answer all your questions this week.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this Saffron. I look forward to more posts from you answering rest of questions.

It is good that you will also use internet to get peoples views/ relay info as its not also easy for people to attend meetings due to other commitments. 

Read the piece on the Moorlands estate on your website.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What does turning Carlton Mansions into 'business units' mean for the people living there?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What does turning Carlton Mansions into 'business units' mean for the people living there?


 
In short the people living there will go.

Carlton Mansions is going to be redeveloped at some point as part of the scheme. It is locally listed. The question is how this is done and what it ends up as at the end of it.

The Council have said that they want to keep the mural. Also keep and restore the front brickwork and keep the side by the railway. Thus keeping the streetscape.

My personal bottom line is that it does not end up in the hands of Barratts to end up as swanky flats.

Cannot say I am that happy to already see it labelled as business units. Would like a say in this.

Business units for what? Are they to be affordable? What about studio space for creative people and artists?

The Brixton Masterplan acknowledges that this part of Brixton has a historical heritage of arts. There is less and less affordable space for artists and creative people in Brixton.

Here is excerpt from page 134 of the Brixton Masterplan





> The Somerleyton Road area has a rich social and cultural heritage.
> The area was home to the first Windrush settlers, and as such
> became the initial settling point for Brixton’s Caribbean community.
> The 1981 Brixton riots, starting around Railton Road, marked a low
> ...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> In short the people living there will go.


I don't want to get into people's personal situations and tenure details etc, but presumably Lambeth would be offering to rehouse people in the immediate area?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I don't want to get into people's personal situations and tenure details etc, but presumably Lambeth would be offering to rehouse people in the immediate area?


 
Thanks for concern Hatter but its not something I am that happy to get into here at the moment. It is sensitive issue for all sides. Lets say the situation is not that urgent at the moment. Its up for discussion with Council is all I can say.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for concern Hatter but its not something I am that happy to get into here at the moment. It is sensitive issue for all sides. Lets say the situation is not that urgent at the moment.


Sorry, shall I edit? I may be wrong, I'm using my knowledge of similar situations.


eta
Have zapped my post that got it wrong to avoid confusion  I spoke out of turn there


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sorry, shall I edit? I may be wrong, I'm using my knowledge of similar situations.


 
It is different situation to recent Rushcroft. So yes edit. Really do not want to get into this here. I appreciate peoples concern and if anything bad happens its good to know if can get some support here. But at moment things are in hand.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Sorry, shall I edit? I may be wrong, I'm using my knowledge of similar situations.
> 
> 
> eta
> Have zapped my post that got it wrong to avoid confusion  I spoke out of turn there


 
Not out of turn Mrs Magpie. Its just there are some things cannot go into here at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

Fair dos


----------



## eroom (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks to Gramsci and Editor for all the digging - and for rendering the available info into something vaguely understandable.

As someone who lives on the edge of the area I think the access question is absolutely key.

For all sorts of reasons (the railway lines, the exterior face of the Barrier Block, generations of poor planning decisions etc) all of that bit of Brixton feels remote from the rest of it: cut-off.

I think better, more welcoming access points from Railton Road will help immeasurably - as would a way of getting to and from the Evelyn Grace and Hill Mead from Milkwood Rd. Ovalhouse could be brilliant if it functions as a gateway into the area.

Of course i'm only speaking as neighbour rather than a resident and i'd be interested to know if residents feel cut-off too, or whether that sense just comes from being on the outside looking in.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)

eroom said:


> Of course i'm only speaking as neighbour rather than a resident and i'd be interested to know if residents feel cut-off too, or whether that sense just comes from being on the outside looking in.


I don't feel cut off at all. I feel close enough to the the Market and the general hum of life, but despite its reputation, Moorlands is really quiet and peaceful and that's nice too. The area suffers more from perception than reality iyswim. I do agree though that getting to the schools more easily from Milkwood Road is a very good idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the fact that the Moorlands Estate feels entirely separate and more residential than Village/central Brixton. One of the suggestions at the meeting was to get rid of some of the cul-de-sacs on the estate so people could walk through/across it easier. There may be some merit to that.


----------



## eroom (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I'm pleased to hear that Mrs Magpie - and I imagine that being very central, but slightly removed, must feel very nice as Editor says.

I think the job to be done is to remove that unwelcoming perception - lessening the sense of borders round the edge and giving more people a reason to wander through it.

Though of course more non-residents wandering about may lessen that sense of residential peace you both mention liking.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

eroom said:


> Well I'm pleased to hear that Mrs Magpie - and I imagine that being very central, but slightly removed, must feel very nice as Editor says.
> 
> I think the job to be done is to remove that unwelcoming perception - lessening the sense of borders round the edge and giving more people a reason to wander through it.
> 
> Though of course more non-residents wandering about may lessen that sense of residential peace you both mention liking.


I'm not sure why residents would want more people wandering though because it is, after all, a residential area. 

What could be done, however, is to remove that hideous car washing business and all its ugly steel fencing and replace it with a community garden. At a stroke the neighbourhood would be improved and local families - as well as the many new residents set top move in across the road - will have a welcome green space.


----------



## eroom (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose what I'm saying is that if Ovalhhouse were sited there and if the two schools were more accessible, then there would probably be more non-residents walking through the area.

Consequences being on the one hand it feeling less quiet and residential, but on the plus side more people going going there and finding it out it's a perfectly pleasant place.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2013)

eroom said:


> Thanks to Gramsci and Editor for all the digging - and for rendering the available info into something vaguely understandable.
> 
> As someone who lives on the edge of the area I think the access question is absolutely key.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Mrs Magpie I do not feel cut off. The railway embankment provides a border from central Brixton that is increasingly becoming entertainment zone and less retail area. 

I am also a bit wary of the idea increasing access as I sometimes get the impression its driven by designing out crime ideas. I remember this came up at the one of the SPD meetings I went to before Xmas. I objected to the reference by some present of the Moorlands being a "ghetto" that needed opening up. As though the people who lived on it were some cut off bunch of aliens. I also said that any opening up of access in the estate should only be done if the people on the estate wanted this. It should not be imposed on them from outside.

Why do you think access question is absolutely key?


----------



## eroom (Feb 12, 2013)

Mostly because of the schools. Both Hill Mead and Evelyn Grace are hard to get to from the south, west and east.

But more philosophically, i also think opening up communities so people can walk easily from one area to the next is generally a good thing.

I agree that opening up communities should only happen if it's what the residents want: that's exactly why I asked the questions a couple of posts ago, to find out how residents felt: your answers, along with Mrs Magpie's and Editor's were enlightening. I'd argue that the kids and staff at the school are residents too though, so their needs are also relevant.

The reason i'm thinking about all this is because I want to make sure any opinions I give about the whole scheme are well-informed.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2013)

Petition to keep the Nuclear Dawn mural on Carlton Mansions


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 1, 2013)

The Lambeth project team will be posting the latest version of the proposals on the Future Brixton website on Monday, I believe.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> The Lambeth project team will be posting the latest version of the proposals on the Future Brixton website on Monday, I believe.


 
Here is diagram of how how project is going to go forward. OHT suggest idea to Council to make it more understandable and clear without reading whole pdf on it. 

Here is discussion paper on how consultation/ project timeline with more detail.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello this is Saffron from Social Life.  We are working with Brixton Green to run a series of Action Planning Workshops about Somerleyton Road over the next few weeks. The aim of the workshops is to involve people living and working in Brixton in developing detailed and realistic plans for the redevelopment of Somerleyton Road.

Today we have launched our blog with information about the Somerleyton Road Action Planning Workshops. The blog has an explanation of the workshop process and a list of dates and times.  Please share the information with anyone who might be interested and we would encourage you to come along and take part in the discussions.

We appreciate that evening workshops won't work for everyone so we will be using the blog to share information about what is discussed at these sessions.  Anyone who is unable to come to the workshops can leave their comments on the blog, or email us at hello@social-life.co, or call us if they would like to talk through any concerns or issues.  My number is 07792 114758. 

You can also find a write up of the comments and ideas from the February 9 event at Dexter's Playground.

Sorry it has taken a while to get this information up on the blog.  We hope to see you or hear from you over the next few weeks.

Saffron


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Hello this is Saffron from Social Life. We are working with Brixton Green to run a series of Action Planning Workshops about Somerleyton Road over the next few weeks. The aim of the workshops is to involve people living and working in Brixton in developing detailed and realistic plans for the redevelopment of Somerleyton Road.


 
I have got no problem with Social Life consulting residents. As an independent body with no interest in the site. I have also looked at your website and links to the Young Foundation. Which all looks interesting. But what is Brixton Green involvement in this? They are not the only local group. Would you be prepared to meet other local groups separately?

They have had an interest in acquiring the site.

To make it clear this is a Council led project for the redevelopment of the Council owned Somerleyton road site.

What is the meaning of "realistic" and "detailed" plans? This makes me think that there aspects of the development that are a "given". This should be made clear.

For example the Council is definitely thinking of progressing the scheme with a "development partner". Who will build out the whole site, including the theatre. The developer in exchange will get up to 60% of the housing to sell on the open market. So any discussion of what the housing could be for will need to be started by what the Council is thinking of doing to further the scheme. If that is residents are supposed to be participating in a "realistic" plan.

So what happens if local people say they would like social rented Council Housing on the site? Is that "realistic"? Or will it be said to be arguing for a "fantasy" scheme?

Also some of the discussion about Somerleyton road can take place here. Will you be collating what is said here?

I also see nothing about the design and layout of the site. In particular the Theatre, Carlton Mansion and the layout proposed in the original Brixton Masterplan.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2013)

I see the Barrier Block is on the Brixton Green website


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2013)

Saffron said:


> We are working with Brixton Green


Good luck with that. Getting concrete info from them is like trying to bale out a sinking ship with a broken cake fork.


----------



## Fenian (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What does turning Carlton Mansions into 'business units' mean for the people living there?


I hope as a priority for the people who are living there to be offered decent options, preferably in Brixton, to be rehoused.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello and thanks for your questions.  Hopefully I can answer all your points below.

First, let me explain what we mean by realistic and detailed plans.  As you acknowledge there are constraints.  Lambeth has agreed to work with local residents and local organisation to make this redevelopment process take account of local needs and concerns.  However, there is no extra government funding for this site so Lambeth, community groups, and residents, need to jointly develop a plan that can deliver the most value back to the community, which means looking at all the different options for housing (among other aspects of the site) including discussions about how much housing is created, who it is for, how can it be made affordable for local people, whether options like self-build or co-ops are of interest and viable.  To directly answer your point about whether asking for social rented council housing is a fantasy, I would say no, it is a valid option to raise and consider in this process. So yes, there are constraints and we will be using the plans and designs that are currently being circulated as the starting point, however, there is still a lot of scope to shape the detail of the plans.

Second, we will include the discussions that take place here (if people are happy with that?), and the discussions that take place on our blog, in the feedback that is collated during this process.

Third, we are working with Brixton Green to run these workshops, which are one element of a broader programme of community involvement that is being co-ordinated by Lambeth.  However, we know that there are lots of other local organisations with points to raise so I would urge people to get in touch with the Social Life team and we would be happy to talk to you.

Saffron 





Gramsci said:


> I have got no problem with Social Life consulting residents. As an independent body with no interest in the site. I have also looked at your website and links to the Young Foundation. Which all looks interesting. But what is Brixton Green involvement in this? They are not the only local group. Would you be prepared to meet other local groups separately?
> 
> They have had an interest in acquiring the site.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Third, we are working with Brixton Green to run these workshops, which are one element of a broader programme of community involvement that is being co-ordinated by Lambeth.


There is considerable confusion arising from your workshops because people are getting the impression that the workshops are just part of Brixton Green's 'recruitment' drive, and you are seen as part of what you get for your £1 'share' (which I refuse to buy, by the way, because I'd rather have my say with the council directly, than run the risk of having my opinions misrepresented under the BG banner).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

There's also still confusion as lots of people think Brixton Green is to do with the Green Party.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Hello and thanks for your questions. Hopefully I can answer all your points below.
> 
> First, let me explain what we mean by realistic and detailed plans. As you acknowledge there are constraints. Lambeth has agreed to work with local residents and local organisation to make this redevelopment process take account of local needs and concerns. However, there is no extra government funding for this site so Lambeth, community groups, and residents, need to jointly develop a plan that can deliver the most value back to the community, which means looking at all the different options for housing (among other aspects of the site) including discussions about how much housing is created, who it is for, how can it be made affordable for local people, whether options like self-build or co-ops are of interest and viable. To directly answer your point about whether asking for social rented council housing is a fantasy, I would say no, it is a valid option to raise and consider in this process. So yes, there are constraints and we will be using the plans and designs that are currently being circulated as the starting point, however, there is still a lot of scope to shape the detail of the plans.
> 
> ...


 
Glad you say that workshops are part of broader programme that is being coordinated by Lambeth. Also that you are happy to talk to other local organisations separately . As ed says there is some confusion.

If residents are to be asked to discuss "realistic" options I also think that we need more info. The Core group- Ovalhouse/ Council/ Brixton Green get more info as they meet separately. I think it would be idea if this was made public.

I also think there is an argument that people should be able to agree to disagree. For example if people say they want housing at a social rent and the Council say this is not possible. The Council are looking at the new "affordable" category of roughly 60% of OMV for the site.The Council could state its reasons why it thinks this. Both sides could have there wishes recorded.

This means that people get to have there say. And do not feel pressured into agreeing to something they are not 100% happy with. First and foremost I think its important for local people to be able to air and have there views recorded. Critical support for the scheme rather than an illusion that we residents have the final say.

Residents are not in an equal power relationship with the Council. That is not a criticism. Its just a fact. Residents and Council are not in the same situation. Residents can lobby Council but in the end this is Council land.

And the Council have to take in consideration other factors. Such as a "development partner". The Council will produce a planning brief that will go out to interested development partners. The developers will respond to the brief. Which will mean the Council will negotiate with developers. There is a specific laid down process for choosing a developer that has to follow EU guidelines. A complicated process that I wonder how much involvement residents can have in.


----------



## Fenian (Mar 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I also think there is an argument that people should be able to agree to disagree. For example if people say they want housing at a social rent and the Council say this is not possible. The Council are looking at the new "affordable" category of roughly 60% of OMV for the site.The Council could state its reasons why it thinks this. Both sides could have there wishes recorded.
> 
> This means that people get to have there say. And do not feel pressured into agreeing to something they are not 100% happy with. First and foremost I think its important for local people to be able to air and have there views recorded. Critical support for the scheme rather than an illusion that we residents have the final say.
> 
> ...


 
What an excellent post. Procurements are posted by the Official Journal of the European Union
http://www.qsl-tenders.co.uk/free-trial-01.php?fromLP&theLP=ojeu-tenders.php&theHeading=OJEU Tenders &keywordSearch=OJEU and all bidders are supposed to be treated equally by law. This procurement is apparently being conducted according to the process competitive dialogue, where more dialogue/negotiation is allowed, than it would be for a procurement of an item or service that is fairly non-contentious.

Authorities such as the Council who want works done or services provided give an outline view of what they want, advertising on OJEU.

Upon seeing this, bidders who are registered with OJEU complete something called a PQQ (Pre Qualification Questionnaire) which is basically about their (the bidders') organisations.

If the procurement is being arranged under competitive dialogue there is discussion throughout this process on what is best. For instance, on what element of social housing? Where?....

Bidders then complete something called an ITT (Invitation to Tender) where they are invited to state how they will provide the completed project.

The resultant bids are graded and the (provisional) successful project is selected by a group of 'experts' in their field........ Perhaps by a presentation, perhaps through other methodologies. There is then a ten-day period for appeals, called an ALCATEL period.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi

Thanks to everyone who came to the first Action Planning Workshops about housing and communal space, and health, education and culture.

A summary of the discussions and actions from these workshops is on our blog:
http://somerleytonsays.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/first-workshop-on-housing-and-communal-spaces/

Please feel free to comment on these discussions either on our blog or on this forum.  I will be collating all the comments from this forum about the Action Planning Workshops and feeding them into the final write up.

Next week we are running workshops on employment, training and local business (Tuesday March 26) and long-term management (Wednesday March 27).  Both of these are at the Volunteer Centre Lambeth from 7-8.30.  If you would like to come along please email us at hello@social-life.co

If not, please keep an eye on the blog for updates.

Best wishes, Saffron


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Saffron said:


> Hi
> 
> A summary of the discussions and actions from these workshops is on our blog:
> http://somerleytonsays.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/first-workshop-on-housing-and-communal-spaces/
> ...


 
I went to the housing and communal space workshop.

It was run by Social Life. Not Brixton Green. Which I was happy about. So lessons learned from the Dexter workshop.


We were asked to park to one side whatever, if any, organisation we represented. And to say what we as individuals thought. Which needs to be taken in consideration when reading the summary. Nothing wrong with that. I think its a good idea. Took a bit of getting used to.

Looks to me like a good cross section of people in that part of Brixton turned up. A few I recognised but most not.

It would be useful if Social Life put up a pdf of the briefing document for the workshop online. As it contained a lot of background info about "deliberative workshops" and also present Council thinking. I not 100% sure about the idea of "deliberative" workshops. In the end the Councils decides. I do not think it should be up to local residents to feel that they have to go along with everything the Council says it needs to do. Im a bit concerned that at the 2nd and 3rd workshop people could start to feel pressurised to go along with such things as Councils idea of "affordable" rents linked to market rents for example. We are not all equal partners here. Housing is a political issues not a purely economic one.

*What I took from the first meeting was the strength of feeling on the need for the site to have really affordable housing with secure tenancies.* I cannot emphasise this more. The strength of feeling surprised me. People expressed concerns about the long term effects of this governments "reforms" of housing and benefits.

The (Labour) Cllrs and Council need to get the message that social housing is not just a minority interest for planning bores. They need to get it into there heads that its a political issue that is important to people in local area of Coldharbour ward.

Saying that this area has large concentration of social housing and needs "rebalancing" is not good enough. Something that the Council say in the draft SPD and in there documents.

Bottom line is that , my feeling from the meeting , that people want affordable housing. ie rent that is affordable without recourse to benefits. Someone there from the Tenants Council stated that the average income for Lambeth Council tenants is £13000 a year.

Also as a bottom line people want secure tenancies not time limited ones that the Government is encouraging Councils and RSLs to use.

A lot of concern was voiced about the new Government policy of linking social housing rents to market rents. That this is what the Labour council is thinking of doing that on Somerleyton road. ( I will post up latest thinking on Somerleyton road % later).

*So imo these concerns about housing on the site in from the workshop needs to be unequivocally passed onto the Cllrs and Council as an issue. In clear terms. Its a political issue they need to acknowledge and take as completely reasonable position to have.*

Everything else- communal space , coops etc is secondary.

I am afraid that the Council might want to go about the green space and all the rest of it to take peoples attention away that the development on Somerleyton road is potentially not going to be affordable for a lot of people.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2013)

Latest thinking by officers for housing on Somerleyton (according to the briefing document given out at workshop) is "65% blended rate of the market value (including service charge). This means one and two beds would be up to 80% of the market rent and larger family sized homes would be at social rent."

Why the smaller flats have to be nearer 80% of market rent I do not understand.

The officers say they will run financial appraisal to see if scheme can afford  to provide more units at target rent.

Also officers say Somerleyton road will be a "policy compliant scheme for affordable housing and therefore we are aiming for 60% private and 40% affordable."

There is a big difference in that the Barratts development across the road from this is private land and (most) of Somerleyton road is Council owned. Despite this the officer are looking at same % in private and affordable housing on the site.

Really do not understand why. In essence officers are treating the housing scheme on the site just as though it was a privately owned site. In which case why not sell the land on open market , gaining the Council a lot of capital, then do a section106 agreement with the private developer who bought the land to get 40% housing?

As it look to me that the end result of the housing on this scheme is little different from a private scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2013)

Saffron

I looked up Lambeth Tenancy Strategy.




> Legislation enacted through the Localism Act 2011 has placed a duty on all local authorities to produce a Tenancy Strategy for their area. The purpose of this strategy is to set out the broad objectives that all providers of affordable housing in the borough should have regard to when formulating their own tenancy policies.


 
Its relevant to Somerleyton road site as it clearly sets out Council thinking on how to deal with recent "reforms" by the Tory/ LD government.

It explains background to policies for what officers would call a "policy compliant scheme" for Somerleyton Rd.

So not clear to me what actual say residents get in this. If Somerleyton road development is to be "Co-produced" with local community as stated by Council. What bits of it will be Co-produced?.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for these comments.  We will make sure all these points are included and properly reflected in the final summary of the project.

Couple of other points: we will post up the briefing documents you mentioned on the project blog and here is a link to the summary of the health, education and culture workshop: http://somerleytonsays.files.wordpr...-culture-action-planning-workshop-1-notes.pdf

Best wishes, Saffron


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2013)

Saffron have you linked up with the Golden Age Club based in 50a Corry Drive 11am to 1pm on Wednesdays? They're a very dynamic bunch.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 25, 2013)

"who wins and who looses"?

Sorry, I've just come out of a 2 day training course, where I spent most of the time picking up on the grammatical and _speelling_ errors of the presenter. I'll try to read the documents and have some more constructive feedback.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2013)

From the Foxton thread this cautionary tale about consultation and regeneration is worth a read.



> At the Heygate, only 79 of the 2,535 planned new homes on the site will be available to rent as social housing. And while 25% of homes have been earmarked as "affordable housing", since the definition of affordable housing was changed by the coalition to mean up to 80% of market rent, that rules out the vast majority of those on lower incomes.


 
After lots of consultation the affordable housing element was gradually whittled down over the years.

So I fear with Somerleyton road site that for all the promises after a while things could be changed. Particularly when negotiations with a "development partner" start. 

The new "affordable rents" are in danger of not being affordable. As I said this is big issue and one that Anna Minton brings up.

So structures for residents to oversee/ comment on  this project and written agreements are needed. 

This should include transparency.  The maximum amount of information for residents. Not being kept in the dark by officers or other parties like the "development partner".


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 28, 2013)

Having just read Lambeth Lie whilst making a cup of tea, I was thinking similar things... too many carefully couched words around 'aims' and 'ambitions'...


----------



## Saffron (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi

This week we ran workshops about jobs, training and local business, and long-term management of Somerleyton Road.  You can see the notes from these two sessions on our project blog: http://somerleytonsays.wordpress.com/ 

Please comment or send us your thoughts.

The next workshops start week of April 8.

Happy Easter!  Saffron


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2013)

Saffron

Looked at notes for Long Term Management here are some comments.


Ovalhouse have already said that they want to run there part of the finished scheme separately from any other management body. This would be a drawback as Ovalhouse will potentially have a big effect on local area.

As the development will be built with up 60% of the flats for private sale by the developer who builds the scheme I do not see how the private flats will be part of the long term management.

How would this work if the private and social rented/ affordable flats are mixed together?

I am not clear what is the aim of a management organisation. Looks like from workshop its aims are social not purely management

Unless the flats are affordable a lot of the aspirations stated in the workshop of inclusion,retaining cultural capital and diversity will be redundant.

If a wider constituency is sought that could lead to lack of involvement. Numbers are not necessarily what is needed. Coops work best when membership is smaller and linked to specific aim. Such as tenants managing one estate.

In which case it would be perhaps better to have several organisations for separate parts of the estate. Rather than one overarching organisation with a larger constituency.

It would also be more practical to have together a residents / Ovalhouse/ workshop users estate residents association that could include reps from neighbouring estates. The association could deal with outside bodies such as Council.

If it wanted to this association could undertake other projects related to the estate.

There is a danger that starting a fully fledged management organisation with a lot of social aims could fail. It is taking on to much in one go. Most people have enough to deal with in there lives. Better to keep things simple to start. If people want to do more then that can on taken later.

Getting people united around one objective presupposes that there is one objective. Sometimes people can think doing things on a community level is good but they assume there interests are the same as the community.

I also get concerned when phrases such as people winning if they invest time into the vision of the project. What vision? Have to be careful that a particular vision is not being already agreed that people are supposed to sign up to.

Coops work best when people have shared practical aim. Such as keeping there housing maintained. Not some "vision" that others think is good for them. This can develop or not on a case by case basis. But has to be allowed to develop over time.

I also think that "long term management" can be seen as panacea for dealing with a lot of social problems that cannot be dealt with at a micro level.

The issue of capability and availability for governance. This is why I am not keen on large complicated over arching organisations. Why I think organisations should be specific and simple as possible to understand.

Other issue is that if a management organisation is set up will it be compulsory to belong to it for those who live/work on finished development?If it is in that case the membership should be limited to the development.

If not and the idea is to have an organisation with a wider constituency then there is a potential problem. People could just leave or not renew there membership. Could end up with a management organisation with few members.

In housing coops membership and tenancy are linked.

"Targetting for mental health". As much as Cooperatives can be a safe environment for those with mental health issues Coops cannot be a substitute for properly funded help. Nor should they feel obliged to because they are Coops. Neighbours can voluntarily help each other. Coops can foster neighbourliness. But that is as far as it goes.

Group 4 notes brought up good issues. Especially what kind of involvement does the community want? There is a contradiction running through discussion in workshop. On the one hand there is talk of "vision" and "project" (not defined enough) and on the other how to include people.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2013)

Saffron

Long term management briefing pack says:





> *6 Long-term management: constraints*
> 
> *Funding*
> The development of Somerleyton Road needs to be self-funding; large-scale grants will not be available. This means the proposals for long-term management, and other dimensions of the project, need to be realistic, make the very most of available assets and opportunities, and be sustainable in the long-term. This means thinking about how the new assets created at Somerleyton Road can be used to generate revenue streams to pay for the long-term management of buildings and spaces, and, be able to respond to local social needs.


 
If there is to be no funding then revenue streams, to be "realistic"  will just cover management imo. So I do not see how the project , as its envisaged at present, will be expected to meet undefined "social needs". What social needs?

Social needs like training and employment? These should be met anyway. Not burdened onto community organisation.

Also how will affordable workspace / creative studio space be able to provide a revenue stream? The only revenue streams I see will come from this sector. This could only happen if its let at a market rent. 

Also who will own the finished work/ studio / business units? The Council? Or will they be part of the package that goes to the development partner?

Already some revenue stream will be lost as the Council envisage the "development partner" selling up to 60% of the housing on the private market.

If the Council want this development to play a social role the Council should produce a financial brief of what they think is possible. How they , the Council, believe these revenue streams will be feasible and realistic.

I do not see it.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2013)

Saffron

Long term management briefing pack says:



> What is long-term management?
> The key objective is to deliver not just some new buildings but a transformational development that brings a lasting change for the better. This can happen only if the delivered project is managed to reflect a constructive long-term vision.
> 
> How will it be paid for?
> ...


 

To big. This is more like a business ( of a social enterprise sort). Will end up being like a business rather than a Coop. With a membership that is distant.

What is the "long term constructive vision". Its unspecified.

Why are new buildings not a "transformational development" on there own?

It is Council land. Whilst the Council say it cannot be a "revenue burden" on them what role do the Council want? Are the Council specifying that the community is expected to produce "lasting change for the better"? Lot to ask imo. Also what "lasting change" do the Council want?



> . Some form of value-lock to sustain the agreed vision over the long-term but that would not restrict the ability to renew or a valid need for funding parties to secure value.


 What does this mean? The sentence contradicts itself. Either there is a value lock or not. What is a value lock? I assume it means that land/ buildings cannot be resold.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

Why do we even _need_ Brixton Green to look after a council-led development?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 2, 2013)

"Ovalhouse have already said that they want to run there part of the finished scheme separately from any other management body. This would be a drawback as Ovalhouse will potentially have a big effect on local area."

We need to look at this in more detail - it depends on the nature of the management body, really.

Ovalhouse is constituted as a charity and is a not-for-profit grant funded organisation, with a Board of Trustees. As we currently own the freehold to our building and land, and will be investing this, and the development potential of this in the new development, we have to be very precise about the degree of managemernt responsibility our Board retain. We cannot merge with another organisation, or hand over management of the charity's assets to a third party.

However, there are obvious advantages to a joint approach to the area as a whole - an area 'Association' of some kind.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> We need to look at this in more detail - it depends on the nature of the management body, really.
> 
> Ovalhouse is constituted as a charity and is a not-for-profit grant funded organisation, with a Board of Trustees. As we currently own the freehold to our building and land, and will be investing this, and the development potential of this in the new development, we have to be very precise about the degree of managemernt responsibility our Board retain. We cannot merge with another organisation, or hand over management of the charity's assets to a third party.
> 
> However, there are obvious advantages to a joint approach to the area as a whole - an area 'Association' of some kind.


 
Nor would I think it be a good idea for Ovalhouse to be merged into an untested management organisation that uses "revenue streams" from Ovalhouse. Could be a disaster.

What I meant is that Ovalhouse history of community based and radical theatre means it could have potentially a big role to play in Brixton.

That is partly why I think some kind of residents/ business association for the new development is an idea.

I do think there should be some kind of covenant put on the land so that if , for whatever reason Ovalhouse fail, the remaining theatre assets are used in the same way for local benefit. To stop what happened to Ritzy. Which was funded by Brixton Challenge as independent cinema and now belongs to Cineworld.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 3, 2013)

Fail? FAIL? _Fail?_

<<faints behind arras>>

You are right, of course, and as a basic guarantee the assets of a charity must be disposed of for the benefit of another charity. And the land will continue to be owned by the council - and any other investment must be protected for community benefit.

There are all sorts of ways in which a residents, business and community organisation for the area could work together - a joined up network of training and jobs within the organisations based in the area, lots of ideas coming out of the workshops, I think. Lots of creative possibilities, too. We are excited!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There are all sorts of ways in which a residents, business and community organisation for the area could work together - a joined up network of training and jobs within the organisations based in the area, lots of ideas coming out of the workshops, I think. Lots of creative possibilities, too. We are excited!


 
To many ideas are coming out of the workshops.

What are the workshops for? I thought they a bit like a focus group to get some peoples opinion who are local to area. Or are they team building exercise? So people involved will go off and put all these exciting ideas into practise in there own time? Or are they an experiment to see how well "deliberative" idea works out in practise? In that case the results should be treated with caution and caveats put into final report.

I would also like to see more info of what the Core Group have discussed /is discussing put up online. As not everyone is in the Core Group.

Also how the Core Group think they are going to use Social Lifes findings.

The bottom lines need to be in place first. For example the Council ( its them leading the project) ensuring that the housing is truly affordable. Also what % of housing is to be sold off to fund scheme. And why.

I like to keep things simple. To what people can realistically manage in long term. As I live in Coop I have some understanding of how time consuming it can be.

The workshops are encouraging people to have lots of ideas that the Council can put on its website to say how good the consultation has been. How exciting the project is.

Whether any of these exciting idea will come to anything is another matter. They are, at the moment, potentially a distraction.

Also this is all being done to quickly. Saw somewhere Council ad for event in Windrush sq in beginning of May to show the results/ feedback. Ridiculously short timescale for involving the community in this project

What I would like is some real explanation to people of how the Council is thinking of pursuing the scheme. And discussion about it. For example how is the "Development Partner" to be chosen? What say will local community get in choice? What sections/ groups in the community will get a say in this project after the workshops?

Also the various layouts for the scheme. There are several. BGs one, the recent Council appointed consultant, OH architects ideas and the original Brixton Masterplan. There is not enough time to discuss these. It needs time to go through all this.

In the workshops the only drawings presented are Brixton Green one.

Also it appears that negotiations with a "development partner" could lead to alterations to plans. But not sure how this would work.

Jobs and training are imo a responsibility of education and employers. And should not be foisted off onto unpaid volunteers to organise as part of some Big Society/ Coop Council.


Saffron


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Why do we even _need_ Brixton Green to look after a council-led development?


 
I would like it clarified by Council if they are proposing/  thinking of using Brixton Green as the "long term managers".

As I am not clear on that. 

Its a good question.


----------



## Saffron (Apr 11, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> To many ideas are coming out of the workshops.
> 
> What are the workshops for? I thought they a bit like a focus group to get some peoples opinion who are local to area. Or are they team building exercise? So people involved will go off and put all these exciting ideas into practise in there own time? Or are they an experiment to see how well "deliberative" idea works out in practise? In that case the results should be treated with caution and caveats put into final report.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I’ll try to address some of the comments raised in this thread.
There are many ideas coming out of the workshops. The intention of the first workshops for each theme is to explore ideas that can then be developed in more detail with sector experts during the second session, taking into consideration practicalities and local constraints. At the end of the third (and final) workshops it is anticipated that some feasible new ideas will have been developed for the council to consider.This week we have run the second workshops for two themes: jobs, training and local business, and long-term management.  Both of these sessions have worked on the long list of ideas from the first workshops and developed one or two more concrete and detailed proposals.  These will be taken into the third workshop session.
Secondly, I want to explain a bit more about the Long-term management workshops.  Long-term management is about creating opportunities for residents to share their views and take an active part in driving how Somerleyton Road is managed. (More information about how we describe long-term management can be found on our blog). The right approach depends on local circumstances, including whether local people want to have a voice in long-term management, what assets need to be managed, and what resources are available to fund the work.
The second workshop has focused on how to work towards creating a long-term management organisation that can generate income. There are many good examples of other communities that have done this in the UK. Development Trusts and Community Land Trusts (CLTs) like Westway Development Trust and Coin Street are one model that the workshop participants will explore during the second workshop (The notes from the first workshop can be found here). 
We will be posting notes from these two workshops on the blog in the next few days.  Please share your thoughts and feedback with us, either here or on our project blog, or by email. 
Please join us for the next workshops and if you can’t make it please keep an eye on the blog for updates.  Best, Saffron


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

There's a new thread about Carlton Mansions here.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2013)

Council start on Somerleyton road project  temporarily halted. 

Council official states:


> The residents in terms of their social environment and conditions are likely to carry out practises inimical to the Councils vision for Brixton.


 
Saffron


----------



## sparkybird (May 2, 2013)

Why oh why can't they use normal language - I had to look up inimical - and I think I've got quite a wide vocabulary...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2013)

As I said on the BG thread I will put up the Social Life report on the recent workshops they did.

It accessible from this link

Comments please.

I have read it through once so far. Will comment later.

If Ovalhouse and Social Life want to comment or explain report that would be useful.

OvalhouseDB

Saffron


----------



## Vibrant-Hubb (Jun 16, 2013)

"The residents in terms of their social environment and conditions are likely to carry out practises inimical to the Councils vision for Brixton"

Is it the council's business to have a "vision" for Brixton? It is not an organisation composed of visionaries. More one of administrators. I think these "visions" the council has are puny and misguided. Even more so if they put people out of their homes.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant-Hubb said:


> "The residents in terms of their social environment and conditions are likely to carry out practises inimical to the Councils vision for Brixton"
> 
> Is it the council's business to have a "vision" for Brixton?


 
Yes. They are legally obliged to produce a Local Development Framework to guide the spatial development of the borough over the next 15 years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yes. They are legally obliged to produce a Local Development Framework to guide the spatial development of the borough over the next 15 years.


 
The real issue perhaps being whether or not the council decides that guiding the spatial development gives them a pathway through which to steer demographic development.  We already know that some councillors believe there to be "too much" social housing in Lambeth. Will they take/are they taking an opportunity to change this?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2013)

The initial report on the Somerleyton road scheme is going to Cabinet on Monday 8th July.

There are two pdf reports.

The glossy one here. Which I have read.

And a more detailed one here put in as report for Cabinet.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

This fucks me off.



The green space outside the block isn't 'unwelcoming' and it's not a problem either - it's the great ugly car wash business surrounded by 8ft railings which the council granted lengthy planning permission to without consulting residents.

And perhaps the residents of Moorlands estate are quite happy not being 'integrated' with surroundings, whatever that means. And how much 'street activity' do they want? And why?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

"Vibrant"


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 34755
> 
> "Vibrant"


 
"Reinforce and compliment vibrant and diverse mix of activities in Brixton Village"

Did think that was a crass statement.

What does it mean?

One of the things that came out of the consultation was concerns about affordability in Brixton. ie not extending Brixton Village activities to rest of site.

Unless the Council think Ovalhouse Theatre will be extension of Brixton Village.

I think a lot of people in Council think Brixton Village is the future of Brixton. It is how they see this corner of Brixton being "regenerated".


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2013)

Missing from the report is anything about Combined Heat and Power plant that is supposed to be on the site according to Brixton Masterplan. As part of infrastructure for local energy in Brixton area. Nor is there anything about building in infrastructure for local energy network.

Bioregional who the Council got One Planet Living concept from are also not mentioned. I think they should be asked to look at this first stage of the scheme for there views. OPL is about ecology in the broadest sense of community and living sustainably.




 
In particular 8, 9 and 10 are not looked into much in the report.

There is discussion in report about "affordable" housing. But looks like only 40% of the housing on this Council owned site will be affordable.

Which is not that much different from a private developers scheme.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

I added a piece here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...on-road-redevelopment-scheme-report-released/
I wrote it at 2am, but hopeflly it makes enough sense for people to work out some of what is going on. If anyone wants to write more about this development for BBuzz, please get in touch!


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> "Reinforce and compliment vibrant and diverse mix of activities in Brixton Village"
> 
> Did think that was a crass statement.
> 
> What does it mean?


 
Presumably they mean "complement".

Although it still doesn't make much sense.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> This fucks me off.
> 
> View attachment 34754
> 
> ...


Agree about the green space - it is refreshing to have a green space with plenty of trees to counteract the featureless new developments on the north side of Coldharbour Lane. The only thing unwelcoming about the green space is the car-washing/parking/advertising stockade. 
Regarding the lack of street activity - this is not helped by the way the Viaduct building relates to the street. If they want to sort that out they should come up with a way of getting the Viaduct retail/office units into use. Lexadon won't be too bothered - they play a very long game and anyway get in maybe £18,000 per week in rent from the flats (not forgetting the offices round the side now rented out as living accommodation).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I see that the milestone timetable in the officer's report (page 17) broadly agrees with what was said at the Brixton Green AGM. Looking up what this Secretary of State section 123 consent is all about it seems that when land is sold off by a council for less than full commercial value then the Secretary of State has to give permission.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2013)

There is remarkably little mention of Brixton Green though apart from them being part of the core project team and as such meeting weekly, and with ward councillors monthly.
Oval House is very much the key player identified in this report.  
Carlton Mansions vacancy "tbc" - definitely no role envisioned for existing co-op, yet the report mentions the possibility of setting up a co-op to run the ultimate development as one of their options.
Wonder what is in the part 2 (confidential) report. Of course if you go to the meeting, part 2 is held in the absence of the public, so we would be none the wiser.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, what role will Brixton Green have? Are they being sidelined?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 3, 2013)

<<ears burning>>
Lots has been going on. After the workshops run by Social Life (Social Life were commissioned by BG with a grant BG had in place while they were still developing ideas for the site and before the council took lead role in the overall development of a scheme - so there were old and new processes running concurrently) BG and Social Life and the council have been looking at the key points to come out of those meetings. I was only in 2 of them, the culture, youth and training ones, The council and BG are now exploring ways to make the greatest number of homes possible available at the council social housing rent, amongst the greatest number of homes available at 'affordable' rent. And yes, the council are looking into a co-operative model with that aim in mind - but I am not going to start trying to explain it and the council should speak for themselves. I think there will be discussion about the principles of that  at the Cabinet Committee Mtg on July 8th.

There will be a further public consultation event -  very open - on July 18th  to take reactions and hold discussion over what has been suggested so far: the council will be publicising details any minute.

I should be at the Brixton Forum Meeting tonight, but sadly could not go - I'll look out for feedback.

I'll be at the meeting on July 8th as an observer, very happy to talk to anyone I haven't met yet.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

Not entirely sure why only BG should be the only ones 'invited to explore ways to make the greatest number of homes possible available at the council social housing rent,' assuming I've read this correctly.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 3, 2013)

Invited as in being the organisation the council entered into partnership with?
The council have been taking the lead in looking at different ways to get lots of affordable homes - rental model, the new-to-the-table version of a co-operative model, and others - with BG doing lots of legwork in research and advice. And taking on board material and ideas from the Social Life housing workshops. The council team have also taken input from other local groups....and will continue to do so.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't even begin to articulate the growing unease I've been hearing about Brixton Green in recent months. They've still never approached the Southwyck House Resident's Association and, of course, they buggered off from here extra-sharpish as some as folks starting asking them valid but searching questions. It's all very disappointing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2013)

CH1 said:


> There is remarkably little mention of Brixton Green though apart from them being part of the core project team and as such meeting weekly, and with ward councillors monthly.
> Oval House is very much the key player identified in this report.
> Carlton Mansions vacancy "tbc" - definitely no role envisioned for existing co-op, yet the report mentions the possibility of setting up a co-op to run the ultimate development as one of their options.
> Wonder what is in the part 2 (confidential) report. Of course if you go to the meeting, part 2 is held in the absence of the public, so we would be none the wiser.


 
I noticed in the (glossy) report BG is not mentioned that much. Have not read the officers report for the actual Cabinet meeting.

I am going to try and go on Monday.

Nice that the Council are trying to evict one Coop to replace it with another.

I do think the Council should clarify what as residents we have a say in on the scheme and what is a "given " of the scheme.

There to much wooly talk about residents having a say.

The basic layout of north end of site for example. With the theatre up against the Carlton Mansions. Its in all three options.

Also the % of affordable housing looks like its to be set at 40% of the total housing.

What is needed is list of info that is a given for the site.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Invited as in being the organisation the council entered into partnership with?
> .


 
The point is that some of us belong to local residents groups that are separate to Brixton Green. Brixton Green are one group among several with an interest in the site.

As the Council webpage says:



> The Somerleyton Road Project will be one of the first to come forward as part of Future Brixton and will be developed in partnership with the local community.


 
The issue of affordable housing on the site is imo one of the biggest issue of the development. So there should be fullest consultation by Council of all groups about this issue.

It was good to read in the report that the Council realise that people want social housing at social rent/ target rent. Preferably Council tenancies if I read the glossy report correctly.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> <<ears burning>>
> Lots has been going on. After the workshops run by Social Life (Social Life were commissioned by BG with a grant BG had in place while they were still developing ideas for the site and before the council took lead role in the overall development of a scheme - so there were old and new processes running concurrently) BG and Social Life and the council have been looking at the key points to come out of those meetings.


 

This is the confusion in the scheme that needs clearing up.

My take on it is that this is a Council led project. They commissioned architects to draw up some plans. Some time last year BG, OH and the Council starting discussing site.

Later on end of last year beginning of January the Council decided to try to contact some other local groups to try and get some of there views.

Since the consultation on the Brixton Masterplan (finished 2009) this is the first time there have been serious consultations on the site.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't see this email? Click here to view it in your browser



















 

*4 July 2013*





















*Somerleyton Road: Walk and Talk event*





Take the next steps with us as we agree what has to happen to transform Somerleyton Road. We’ve had some great ideas, but what should we tell potential developers are the ‘must haves’? How are we going to do things differently to bring out the best of Brixton?  
*When?* Thursday 18 July 2013, between 4pm and 8pm
*Where? *Along Somerleyton Road, main base by temporary school
*What? *Guided walks will leave on the hour (first one at 4pm, last one at 7pm) then you'll be encouraged to talk about the issues with the project team back at ‘base’
*And some fun ...* Get a feel for what Somerleyton Road could be like in the future and take part in some of the activities people have suggested.
Visit *Future Brixton* to find out how Lambeth Council, Brixton Green and Ovalhouse are working together on the Somerleyton Road project.






















*www.lambeth.gov.uk*
*@LambethRegen* 
*Not for you? Unsubscribe*


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Carlton Mansions vacancy "tbc" - definitely no role envisioned for existing co-op,


 


> vacancy tbc


 
 FFS

Where is that in report?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes, what role will Brixton Green have? Are they being sidelined?


 
According to the officers report for the Cabinet meeting on Monday:




> Brixton Green is a consultative body affiliated with local organisations that provides a wide community base for discussions over the future of Somerleyton Road.


 
section 1.7


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> FFS
> Where is that in report?/quote]
> At the bottom of Page 13 of officer's report for cabinet:
> "3.7 For the project to be successful the Council will need to provide vacant
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> According to the officers report for the Cabinet meeting on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quoting myself here.

Do not understand this section of the officers report. Need to read through whole report as its more detailed than the glossy one.

Maybe I have got it wrong. But Brixton Green is not a "consultative body affiliated with local organisations".

Its an organisation in its own right. But not some kind of umbrella organisation.

I do not understand this section of officers report.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> But Brixton Green is not a "consultative body affiliated with local organisations".
> Its an organisation in its own right. But not some kind of umbrella organisation.


You are right - Brixton Green itself does not puport to represent other organisations as fas as I can see - though they do claim to be community based. There is a tension between _*representing*_ the community and drafting in experts in Brixton Green. The experts are in pole postiion so what Brixton Green says is "top down" - just like the council.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2013)

Have read the more detailed officers report for Cabinet tomorrow.

A few things.

The development partner will be chosen through the new London Development Panel

This is new to me. As I thought the Council was going to use "Competitive Dialogue" . In which developers who are interested in the scheme enter a dialogue with Council about what and how they would deliver the scheme. This dialogue could also have meant the local community could also have a say.

However this is being used instead:



> 4. Procurement Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It would have been nice if the other groups involved in the consultation on the scheme had been asked there opinion on this. ( Barrier Block, Carlton Mansions HC and Brixton Society etc).

Competitive Dialogue would have taken longer. But would have meant more possible consultation with wider community.

Using this LDP will limit the "partner" to the LDP list. So if a certain amount of housing is to go an RSL the choice is limited.

I do not see this is good for a scheme that is meant to be innovative in the way that it is "Co-produced" and delivered with ongoing community involvement. The LDP may be ok but its a limited choice.

This smacks of saving money rather than delivering the scheme the way that it is promised.

See here for LDP members


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2013)

> 5.3 A Core Project Team has been established to oversee the development of the
> project. The members of this Core Project Team include the Council, Ovalhouse
> and Brixton Green. The Core Project Team has met on a weekly basis and
> meets once a month with the local Ward Councillors. It is envisaged that this
> ...


 
From officers report to Cabinet tomorrow.

I got one short note. But do not remember getting any more. Anyone who is consulted on scheme been getting monthly notes?

The only one I can find is this one for March/April. 

Which is once every 2 months.

I remember asking for minutes/ notes of these meetings of the Core Group.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2013)

> 5.6 The intention is to continue this thread of engagement and discussions throughout the lifetime of the project and the table below sets out how this will continue in the shorter term to achieve  agreement on the tender documents for the procurement process:
> 
> Milestone Date
> 
> ...




Maybe I am reading this wrong but looks like the all important tender documents for this scheme, which are the ones the developer will work to will be decided by the "Core Group" only (Ovalhouse, Brixton Green and Council).

There will be a "walkabout" on 18th July but that is it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 9, 2013)

More details of the "walkabout" taking place on the 18th:

“Creating jobs and training opportunities for local people will be crucial and we now have the chance to create a development built on the best knowledge of our whole town coming together to make this site the best of Brixton.” said Brad Carroll, Director and co-founder, Brixton Green Ltd."


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricky Skills said:


> More details of the "walkabout" taking place on the 18th:
> 
> “Creating jobs and training opportunities for local people will be crucial and we now have the chance to create a development built on the best knowledge of our whole town coming together to make this site the best of Brixton.” said Brad Carroll, Director and co-founder, Brixton Green Ltd."


 
Hmmm, "our whole town", eh?
Interesting choice of words for someone who doesn't live locally.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmmm, "our whole town", eh?
> Interesting choice of words for someone who doesn't live locally.


 

He lives in Helix Road. Is that not local?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He lives in Helix Road. Is that not local?


 
Hmmm, must have been someone else on Brixton Green's board who isn't local, then.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He lives in Helix Road. Is that not local?


 
Pretty sure that despite their claims to be entirely made up of 'locals' there's one or two people in BG who don't live any where near Brixton and never have.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2013)

I went to the Cabinet meeting on Monday as the report on the Somerleyton road project was up for approval.

The Cabinet approved the report. This means that the officers can go ahead to work up brief for the possible development partners.

The "base" scheme was agreed. That is about 280 new homes, theatre, workshops, etc. Also possible Community Development Trust to manage site when finished. (Except for the Theatre and some workshops that will come under Ovalhouse theatre. Ovalhouse will be separate from any "stewardship" or Trust. BG will not be telling them what to do. )

Also agreed were the Heads of Terms between Council and Ovalhouse. This was not public as Council said it contained sensitive information not for the public. So do not know what the agreement is between the Council and Ovalhouse at this time.

The Council are making a big thing about the project. Its a flagship project for the Labour group. Cllr Rachel Heywood (Coldharbour Ward) said- this project was a new "vision for regeneration at Lambeth". Its an example of Cooperative working and Co producing a scheme with local community.

Cllr Robbins Cabinet member for Housing and Regeneration ( he has been deselected for next elections) said the project exemplifies high level of community involvement. Its a project that has a partnership approach. Ovalhouse/Brixton Green/Council. Also working with smaller local groups.

No mention was made of Carlton Mansions "occupiers" at the meeting. So the Council are making this a high profile scheme but at same time evicting a long standing community from the site. Who have been actively involved in the project.

Cllr Sally Prentice (Cabinet member for Culture and Leisure) said the theatre would be a "magnet" to bring people into Brixton.

I got somewhat irritated at the gushing praise of the project by all at the committee. Its clearly becoming a flagship project for the Cooperative Council. The project is "Fantastic" "exciting" "remarkable" .

Brixton Green and Ovalhouse spoke about how exciting and fantastic the project is.

BG people said the BG board was "fantastic". The Cooperative ethos was embedded into project.

BG also said that there would be a "Community Development Board" set up to manage the site.

CH1


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

I was at a meeting of residents and locals in Southwyck House last night. No one had a good word to say about Brixton Green.  Why they can get away with saying that they consulted local residents when they made no attempt to talk to Southwyck House continues to baffle me.

It's not as if Brad didn't know I was on the resident's association and could have approached me and sorted out a proper meeting instead of trying for his usual 'let's go for a one-on-one coffee' schtick.

I don't want to go for a coffee with him. I wanted him to talk to the residents directly or even better, bother to interact here where he would have reached a vastly bigger audience than his under-performing website.  

It's all too late now anyway and it's left something of a sour taste in my mouth, to be honest.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2013)

Tricky Skills said:


> More details of the "walkabout" taking place on the 18th:
> 
> “Creating jobs and training opportunities for local people will be crucial and we now have the chance to create a development built on the best knowledge of our whole town coming together to make this site the best of Brixton.” said Brad Carroll, Director and co-founder, Brixton Green Ltd."


 
"create a development built on the best knowledge of our whole town coming together to make this site the best of Brixton".

?

In actual fact this is a Council led project. In the end it will be the Council who decide what they consider feasible to build on the site. We will not all come together to make this site on equal terms.

Certain aspects of the scheme like using a development partner, about 40% affordable housing and the footprint of the Theatre are not decided by the local community. Local community are consulted and asked to comment.

There is a long way to go on this scheme. A lot of things could happen. So what is needed is transparency of information about the scheme as it progresses. So people can comment .Ability to comment on scheme as it progresses.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> It's all too late now anyway and it's left something of a sour taste in my mouth, to be honest.


 
There still is a lot to comment on. The brief needs to be written for the developer.

Did have a chat after meeting with officer and suggested online comments like was done for draft SPD. So the brief can be commented on as its developed.

This is one way to engage those who are not part of Brixton Green.

The Cabinet decision on Monday was only first stage.

I think officer wants to make sure there is widest possible consultation. Not just BG giving what they think.

The walkabout on 18th July will include discussion on the development brief for the site and also Social Life will be there as observor.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

Gramsci it's pretty damn galling when they gush on about projects that are clearly contradictory to the needs of the local community


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Gramsci it's pretty damn galling when they gush on about projects that are clearly contradictory to the needs of the local community


 
tbf I agree with the Theatre, I also want to see social housing at target rent and the Council will be looking seriously at this. (Which a lot of people wanted at workshops and on here.)

Its contradictory to my community as they are (trying) to evict my community from site. Despite a lot of stuff about Cooperation from the Council.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 10, 2013)

It is true - there is a lot still to comment on and much detail (and some broad scope issues) still to be determined.
Gramsci's suggestion to make the development brief open for online comments has been welcomed and LBL are sorting that out. There will also be a chance for people to talk in-depth - questions and suggestions - with our LBL officer and other people involved in the development on the 18th.

For clarification: BG are drawing up models for the Community Development Trust - but that Trust won't BE BG - it will (depending on what people suggest and want) be a new body made up of residents, LBL, community members, representatives from the commercial and community organisations within the development.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2013)

See that on Rushcroft Road, "yuppies", regeneration vs gentrification in topical.

There is "walkabout" of the Somerleyton road project this Thursday. Big Council owned site. So people can have there say on recent events and what is happening on this site.





> *Somerleyton Road ‘Walk & Talk’ event*
> 
> Take the next steps with us as we agree what has to happen to transform Somerleyton Road. We’ve had some great ideas, but what should we tell potential developers are the ‘must haves’? How are we going to do things differently to bring out the best of Brixton?
> *When?* Thursday 18 July 2013, between 4pm and 8pm
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know who these guides will be?  Not sure if I could bear being taken around by an over enthusiastic BG member.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 18, 2013)

I think they've lined Brad up for you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't want to be guided up the garden path but i might come along because there could be a car crash.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2013)

Got an email from Future Brixton today.



> It will take at least 18 months before building work could start on Somerleyton Road. So in the meantime we aim to use one of the empty buildings for a variety of ‘meanwhile’ activities, such as new enterprise, arts and food growing. If you want to get involved with making ‘Number 6’ a success then please contact Brixton Green on 020 7183 5838 or visit Brixton Green. We’ll be holding a workshop to discuss ‘Number 6′ and will post the dates shortly.
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile at No.6 workshop* 8 October 2013 at 6:30 pm – 8:30 pm No.6 Somerleyton Road



Also 




> Somerleyton Road Next Steps' community briefing
> On *Wednesday 30 October *at the *Town Hall (room 8) *from *6.30pm to 7.30pm*. Chaired by Cllr Pete Robbins.
> The Council's Cabinet will discuss the next steps for the project on 4 November. Our plans could see hundreds of new homes and a theatre in the heart of Brixton and we want to let you know about the innovative way we propose to make these things happen.
> 
> Many of you will have attended workshops already. With our partners, Brixton Green and Ovalhouse, we've listened to your suggestions and want to do things in a different and exciting way. Come along to find out more and ask questions.



All sounds fun.

Interesting that Council want empty building on site used when at the same time they are trying to evict Carlton Mansions residents.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Paging Brick Box!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Paging Brick Box!





Just what Somerleyton road needs. 

More seriously be good place for the Soup Kitchen?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Got an email from Future Brixton today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is outrageous!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

I know some of this has already appeared on the Brixton Green thread. But this is Council project so I am putting it here.

There is public meeting on Wednesday 30th about the project:



> *Community briefing chaired by Cllr Pete Robbins*
> 
> On Wednesday 30 October, 6.30-7.30pm, arrivals from 6pm
> at Lambeth Town Hall, Room 8
> ...



Lambeth Housing Activists are urging people to attend the meeting to put case for Council Housing on site. It has been people telling Council previously that they want ( really) affordable housing on the site that has led Council to at least look at options to build Council owned rented housing.  Ed has put piece on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

I have read the report for the Cabinet meeting on the 4th November. 

Its on the Future Brixton website link in post 172. 

Also pdf here

Entitled Somerleyton Road delivery strategy it goes into detail on present Council thinking for the site. 

The major one is that the Council will borrow to design and build site itself. Retaining ownership of the housing for rent. 

This is , at moment, preferred option to getting a developer to build out site in return for a % of housing to sell in private market. With a % being sold to an RSL for social rent. 

The Council will pay back amount over 30 years to 45 years. It will pay back using the rental from the housing ( and I assume work units?).

So the question re housing is how much will be at "Target" rents. Which are the same as present Council rents. And how much at "intermediate" and market rents. 

Also what sort of tenancies will be given for the housing. 

Reading the report and a lot is about risk. So as the project moves forward financial modelling continues. The Council can reassess the project as it goes ahead. 

So there is no guarantee that the housing will be a majority % at Target rent. 

This is an aspiration. 

Page 5 of report says that:



> there are many different views as to how Somerleyton Road should change, there are some shared opinions, which come up time and time again:
> 
> People want to see as much affordable housing as possible at council rent levels;
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

page 7 of the report says that :



> 2.9 A steering group has been set up to oversee the delivery of the project. The steering group will be responsible for procuring the development manager and the design team, acting as the client.... The group is chaired by the Cabinet Member for Housing and Regeneration and consist of representatives from the Council,Brixton Green and Ovalhouse. A wider stakeholder group is to be established to enable more people to review the information available and better understand the proposals. A key task for the steering group will be to ensure that the cooperative vision for the project is delivered.



Wider stakeholder group  (not Brixton Green) did meet a couple of times. Since then there has been a little information from Council/ Steering group. 

There imo needs to be more info put as as ideas are discussed. To just get a report that is going to Cabinet is not enough. Nor is a "community briefing" a few days before Cabinet agrees next stage.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

The Council is also giving Brixton Green this role.



> 2.21 The Council is committed to establishing a long term stewardship role for the local community and as part of this Brixton Green is to commission legal advisors to provide advice on the form of an ownership and management vehicle for Somerleyton Road. The advice will focus on how the vehicle as an entity can develop to take on the long-term management and maintenance of the completed scheme as well as potentially owning the assets,excluding The Ovalhouse Theatre and to look at the ongoing holistic regeneration of Somerleyton Road.



What is "ongoing holistic regeneration"?

So possibly the Council will let another entity own the finished buildings. 

Does contradict what the report says earlier about the Council retaining control of housing.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> It is true - there is a lot still to comment on and much detail (and some broad scope issues) still to be determined.
> Gramsci's suggestion to make the development brief open for online comments has been welcomed and LBL are sorting that out. .



Has not happened so far.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What is "ongoing holistic regeneration"?


It's the kind of ambiguous bullshit that gives developers the latitude to do just about anything they like while maintaining the pretence of giving a fuck what the community wants.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2013)

I went to the meeting on the 30th about Somerleyton road.

Here is report from the meeting.


Cllr Pete Robbins started the meeting off. He said that this would be a unique development ( see officers report that the Council will build the scheme). It will mean that the Council will not lose the site, local people will benefit and there will be good level of affordable homes ( at least 40%). This will not be shared ownership which he said is not really affordable. But will be homes at Target Rent. The Council are proposing an innovative model.


Neil Vokes ( lead officer for Somerleyton road). He ran through the paper for Cabinet next Monday. The Council had listened to people's concerns about affordable housing and not selling land to developers.


The traditional model of development was to partner with a developer. The developer would get up to 60% to sell at full market value. The affordable element would be sold onto an RSL/ Housing Association.


Instead , after looking at what other Boroughs were doing, it is being proposed that the Council  take on the risk of development. This would give greater control over design. Which is of particular importance to Oval House theatre. Also means the land would not be sold off. The Council would get a loan to build out the site. This would be paid off by the rental income from the site. It would need a loan of £50 to 60 million. The properties to rent would be owned by the Council.


The idea was to make the ongoing consultation as transparent as possible. Including how the project would be financed. The idea is to produce financial models as the project goes on to show how much affordable housing could be produced and at what rent. Also how other aspects of the scheme would affect the financial model. Such the proposed “Well being Centre”. People could then be asked there views on what they would prefer.


The timescale is to start works in 2015.


There were questions from those present.


Alternative energy/ sustainability. This can be put into the financial model to see cost implications.


There will still be opportunity to comment on issues of a sustainable development.


People asked for 100% Council housing at Target rents. Answer: The amount of Council Housing at target rents would need to be able to sustain the repayment of the loan. So at moment the Council are looking at 40% at Target rent (traditional Council rent) and the rest at below full market rent but higher than Target rent.


This came up again and again at the meeting.


There was a robust debate between Cllrs present and those who attended. Some argued that the Council should actively campaign for more Council housing at Target rent. That it should not just accept the limits of what it says it can do now. That local democracy is weak. The Council should build up support for a 100% Council housing and get groundswell of support from community to demand this.


It was pointed out that the Banks have been bailed out for millions. The cost of this scheme is a fraction of that. So campaign for more funding from government.


Cllrs ( there were two Coldharbour Ward Cllrs present ) response was that they would like to have 100% Council housing at Target rent but that this would not be possible.


Cllr Pete Robbins said that the rest of the development not at Target rent would be controlled by Council. They would want to rent it themselves. The Council would look at using more secure tenancies than private landlords in London. Such as five year tenancies. Shelter had produced model tenancy recently. The Council would like to be a Civic leader in private rental. Show that it can do it better than a lot of private landlords. No letting agency fees for example. The properties rented at higher level would subsidise those at Target rent.



Question. How would funds be raised?


Answer. There are two ways. The Public Work loans board. Loans from this source as cheaper rates than a private developer would get. Second way is from a Pension Fund. Pension Fund would lend on long term basis (30 years).


Question. What about RTB? How can this be stopped?


Answer. The Council is looking at possible Housing Coop to manage site. Would draw up tenancy for Somerleyton road that was like Council tenancy but without RTB.


Question. How will it be ensured that the finished project will not be sold off in future or affordable housing lost if the Council administration is changed?


Answer. This is being looked at and is up for further discussion.


Questions were asked about the risk?


Answer. Council will control risk by , for example, agreeing costs with contractors and keeping them to agreed cost. This would stop cost overruns. Also there is £8 million contingency built into the scheme.


Question. The costs of the housing is not that high due to the fact that the Council already own the site. And have done for many years. Only cost is building the housing. So why not 100% affordable? Is the Theatre a cost on the project?


Answer. Ovalhouse Theatre is not cost on the project as they are giving the Council there freehold site at the Oval in exchange. Also OHT are applying for a grant from the Arts Council to move to this site.


Question. Why not pay back over longer period?


Answer. The pay back time is one of the key variables. Barking are doing 45 years. But there are problems with a longer pay back time.


Question. When project is built will Council ensure that workers are on at least London Living wage? That local people are recruited?


Answer. This will be up for further discussion. But no direct answer.


Question. What about the wider stakeholder group mentioned in the report? There needs to be clear structure so that people can give their views.


Answer. This will be set up. Along with other ways to comment. ie online. Also notes of the Core Group will go online. ( Brixton Green, Ovalhouse and Council).


It was pointed out that as this is Council project some want to be able to talk to Cllrs/ officers directly. Council is doing the project. Not all are members of Brixton Green.


Spokesperson for Brixton Green spoke:


BG set up about 4 years ago. They want to use “participatory democracy” to further consultation on the site. They will be running some more workshops soon.


Basically those present supported the Council building the scheme but wanted maximum amount of Council Housing at Target rent.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I went to the meeting on the 30th about Somerleyton road.
> 
> Here is report from the meeting.
> 
> ...




So all the housing is to be social housing, effectively built by the council?

With, as it stands, 40 per cent at low rent?

I like the point raised about right to buy

How much right to buy is happening in Lambeth? 

Has Osborne's extra discount made any difference?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

Council retains the land and they build actually affordable homes? I call that a GOOD THING.

EDIT: Now let's see them do the same with the College site on the hill, too.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So all the housing is to be social housing, effectively built by the council?
> 
> With, as it stands, 40 per cent at low rent?
> 
> I like the point raised about right to buy



Thats the general idea.

Minimum of 40% at the same rent as Council Target rent.

I raised the issue of RTB. Cllrs present supported the idea that way is found to stop it on this site.

If it goes according to plan ( this is very early stage) then the Council will act as the developer of site. They will get a building firm to build it. But that firm will be under contract to the Council. All they will do is build and Council will retain ownership.

They are getting Brixton Green to look at "Stewardship model" or Coop model. So not clear yet whether the Council will think about transferring ownership to another not for profit organisation.

That is still up for discussion.

My preference is that Council retain ownership of freehold and the buildings on it.

The Theatre will get a long lease from Council.

From what Cllr Pete Robbins said the Council is thinking of acting as the landlord of the non Target rent housing. That is new for a Council. Not so sure about this. The plus point is that as Cllr Robbins said the Council can show the private landlords in Lambeth how it should be done. Long tenancies and better rights than private landlords. They effectively are putting themselves in competition with private landlords. No bad thing in a way. I can see the logic in it. Private landlords up rents when they feel like it and have people on short tenancies.

However it could be slippery slope if Council think they could do this with some of there existing estates.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> So all the housing is to be social housing, effectively built by the council?
> 
> 
> How much right to buy is happening in Lambeth?
> ...



You are right to mention Osbornes extra discount. 

I was at a Council meeting a while back about something else. On the agenda was a LD Cllr whining about how Council officers were dragging there feet over the increase in people seeking RTB since the wonderful LDs and there Tory friends increased the discount. 

So yes it has made a difference. And the LDs in Lambeth think its wonderful. 

If officers have been dragging there feet good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Council retains the land and they build actually affordable homes? I call that a GOOD THING.



Yes and those at meeting told the Cllrs and officers that this is a positive move.

The Labour Group and Council officer who proposed this deserve credit for actually taking on board peoples concerns.

Its early days though and pressure needs to be kept up on Council to deliver. The danger is that it could get watered down.

There was a robust debate about how much at Target rent but basically we all said we supported the Labour group on this first move. I think there will still be a lot of argument about getting 100% target rent. Not sure how the Labour Cllrs will take that. 

Not at all sure what the Brixton Green lot present thought about it.

There was a consensus that the Council should retain control of the housing and the site as much as possible.

The important thing imo is that Council propose to retain freehold.

Nor is this going to be some PFI scheme working with a development "partner".

The Council are taking a risk here. This is uncharted territory. They are promising a lot and raising peoples hopes. I was surprised that they are doing this. Its quite a change of policy from the Labour Group. Still has to be agreed at the Cabinet next Monday. But they must have discussed this. Seems that Cllr Robbins has facilitated this. He is fully behind it.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Gramsci has given a very thorough account.
Regarding Crispy's second question/exhortation, Neil Vokes the presenting officer said the council has freedom to innovate financially in this case because the Somerleyton Road site is not currently designated as "Housing". If Lambeth Council actually own Lambeth College's Brixton campus the same would apply.
Lambeth College is a charity run by governors and may own the site itself.
Maybe call on Rushy to check the Land Registry?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 2, 2013)

CC accounts for Lambeth college should show whether they own the site as an asset? It'll appear on their balance sheet.

It's an interesting approach on Somerleyton- and seems to deliver the DCLG asset management strategy - untested approaches are v. Pickles, in a 'do it now and fucj the consequences' style.

Strange that they're not working with Housing Corporation / HAs on the funding given the cost and skills of tenant management. I'm assuming the others with deep pockets at the moment - Sharia funding and student accommodation aren't mentioned. Nor how to create and support a new community re. education, public services, transport, changes in demography etc. 

Was accessible housing (for disabled people) even brought up in the process? 

The concept of the LA being the developer is fraught with potential - whilst lendlease f0cked up southwark and elephant, people aren't employed by LA's generally for their experience in delivering 50m capital projects which include enterprise and arts themes are they?

Is self build still on the cards? And if so, how would that work on a short-ish leasehold?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry, just re-read and seen the passing on to HAs in the report of the meeting. 

Given their lack of consultation in building adaptable homes, it's a missed opportunity.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> CC accounts for Lambeth college should show whether they own the site as an asset? It'll appear on their balance sheet.


"The College’s Corporation is its Governing Body, a legal body constituted under the Further and Higher Education Act 1992 (‘the Act’), and is specified as a further education corporation by the Secretary of State. The College has charitable status and is exempt from registration with the Charity Commission under the provisions of the Act, s22A." [from their website]


----------



## leanderman (Nov 2, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> You are right to mention Osbornes extra discount.
> 
> I was at a Council meeting a while back about something else. On the agenda was a LD Cllr whining about how Council officers were dragging there feet over the increase in people seeking RTB since the wonderful LDs and there Tory friends increased the discount.
> 
> ...



RTB is a bad thing, except, probably, for the tenants concerned.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Sorry, just re-read and seen the passing on to HAs in the report of the meeting.
> 
> Given their lack of consultation in building adaptable homes, it's a missed opportunity.



Selling on the affordable housing an HA/ RSL is the traditional model of development when partnering up with a developer. So in theory it will be avoided if the Council build the scheme.

Its that at meeting there was talk of getting Brixton Green to look at "stewardship models" etc so do not know yet what that will mean with ownership of the buildings.

No one mentioned building adaptable homes on the site. Good question. 

What do you mean by adaptable homes? Is it housing that can be built in such a way that it can be adapted easily? Or is it part of overall design process? ie Making sure that entrance ways to flats etc are accessible by all. Disabled or not. 

There is supposed to be a lot more opportunities for consultation coming up so be good idea to raise this.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Strange that they're not working with Housing Corporation / HAs on the funding given the cost and skills of tenant management. I'm assuming the others with deep pockets at the moment - Sharia funding and student accommodation aren't mentioned. Nor how to create and support a new community re. education, public services, transport, changes in demography etc.
> 
> The concept of the LA being the developer is fraught with potential - whilst lendlease f0cked up southwark and elephant, people aren't employed by LA's generally for their experience in delivering 50m capital projects which include enterprise and arts themes are they?
> 
> Is self build still on the cards? And if so, how would that work on a short-ish leasehold?



No mention of the Housing Corporation. There is hardly any funding for social housing now so I suppose that is the reason. 

Sharia funding? What is that about?

Student accommodation. Think this was one of Brixton Greens ideas at one point. But they keep changing so never clear where they are coming from.  So was self build. Does not look like they are part of scheme now Council have taken the lead. 

I expect that Ovalhouse Theatre will be relied upon by Council for delivering the arts and education side of it. Also did hear that Council thinking of getting OHT to manage some of the work units. 

Agree LAs do not employ people with expertise in delivering capital projects. Unless you count Sue Foster OBE who worked on Olympics. Well known for her ability to deal with the community. 

The lead officer on the scheme is good imo. And knows how to deal with people. But I think the Council are going to have to resource this more. This is not the only project he is working on.

Also cuts mean they are understaffed imo. 

Issue of supporting community did come up in the sense that this would be a cost on the scheme. ie there will be a trade off between building affordable homes and community facilities. Impact on existing service provision like schools was not brought up. So its good question.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci has given a very thorough account.
> Regarding Crispy's second question/exhortation, Neil Vokes the presenting officer said the council has freedom to innovate financially in this case because the Somerleyton Road site is not currently designated as "Housing". If Lambeth Council actually own Lambeth College's Brixton campus the same would apply.
> Lambeth College is a charity run by governors and may own the site itself.
> Maybe call on Rushy to check the Land Registry?



I think this is probably correct. I spoke to the director(?) of the College some years ago when they first started looking at this. Can't remember the details but they were definitely talking as if they owned and controlled the site.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Council report accepted at "cabinet" tonight. Non-councillors presenting: Neil Vokes, Brad Carroll, Deborah Bestwick.
Brad and Deborah spoke in favour of the project, Neil deferred to Brad in answering Cllr Sally Prentice's question about training schemes as part of the project. Brad said they were doing a study which will report in February next year. Cllr Rachel Heywood was effusive in welcoming Oval House moving to  Coldharbour Ward - which had first been mooted in 1999. Have to say that Cllr Pete Robbins intro was most eloquent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> If officers have been dragging there feet good as far as I am concerned.



Agreed.  It was the council officers dragging their feet, and the councillors endorsing them, that prevented more housing stock getting sold off in the '80s and early '90s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> RTB is a bad thing, except, probably, for the tenants concerned.



Perhaps if they're buying a freehold, but leaseholds for local authority social housing properties are so fraught with issues and external costs that often exercising RtB isn't a "good thing" at all.  Extra costs for remedial communal building works/renovations can be heavy, and unless you've budgeted for them, you're usually looking at a bank loan to pay for them, or having the LA put a charge on your property.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2013)

Next public workshop for Somerleyton road is on 28th November.



> A procurement workshop for the Somerleyton Road project will take place on *Thursday 28 November *at *at St Vincent’s Community Centre, Talma Road SW2 1AS from 6.30pm to 8.30pm (drop in)* Instead of handing over the site to a developer, Somerleyton Road will be developed in a new way. We will appoint a design team and a development manager to work with the steering group and the community to develop the site. This drop-in event will give people the opportunity to see what we expect the design team to do and will help choose the questions for those who want to bid for the contract. An initial advert is expected to go out for the contract on 21 November and we will expect to receive bids at the beginning of February 2014.



Wednesday 4th December there is a "Bidders Day". I cannot find any details of the times for this date.



> On *4 December 2013* we'll be inviting the architects and project managers interested in working on Somerleyton Road to a Bidders' Day at No.6 Somerleyton Road.



Also on that link they are looking for organisations who might want to locate onto the site.



> Could your organisation be part of Somerleyton Road?
> As well as almost 300 new homes, Somerleyton Road will deliver a theatre and space for commercial and community organisations in the heart of Brixton. Between now and March 2014, we are carrying out a study and workshops to see what would work best for the non-residential space.
> 
> If you would like to participate in the study and are interested in finding out more about how to become a tenant you'll need to complete a short questionnaire by 16 December 2013.
> ...



Its necessary to keep the pressure on Council to make sure they deliver on the affordable housing promised on the site and the widening out of the consultation process.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 27, 2013)

The bidders day on Dec 4th is a pre meeting for any company interested in tendering for the first stage of the devlopment process to ask questions of the council and of the site - it is information to the bidders, rather than the council or public receiving any information from the prospective bidders.
At this stage prospective bidders submit the Lambeth Business questionnaire and some additional capability questions - a preliminary procurement process (Deadline 7th Jan).

The next stage will culminate in a bidders day in which companies present their second stage proposals to the community and stakeholders.

The meeting tomorrow night (as linked by Gramsci above, details here http://futurebrixton.org/) will be a good one for people to contribute to the questions which will be asked of the design team at the second stage, so do go to that if you can.


----------



## Vibrant-Hubb (Nov 27, 2013)

Gramsci - there is no Housing Corporation anymore. It is now called the HCA - Homes & Communites Agency.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 1, 2013)

Slightly off topic but related info on Housing.I put  this on the Housing thread as well.


Council Housing finances have changed. Briefly- the new system is called "Self Financing". Each Council has taken on some of the overall debt that was originally held by central Government. This was done using a complicated formula. Some Councils did better than others.

Lambeth has relatively well out of it. After taking on some of the debt it has £140 - 148 million "headroom". This is the amount of money it can borrow.

The HRA account also appears to be in surplus. More info here on Self financing / HRA in Lambeth in recent report to Housing Scrutiny.

Looks to me like Lambeth are being over cautious.

Other Councils are using the "headroom" and HRA surplus ( which they can now keep unlike under the old system) more creatively.

See here Inside Housing article.

Other Councils are using the "Headroom" to improve existing stock and build new housing. New housing which will bring in revenue stream of course.

The Inside Housing article also says that Lambeth is in top 5 in amount of "Headroom" they are able to use.

Its a good article summarising this complex subect.

In page 5 of the pdf link to report  above Lambeth say they will use Headroom to :



Lambeth is expecting to borrow the full amount of funding available to it in order to invest in the housing stock locally. This is being managed through Housing Investment Strategy and seeks to deliver the Lambeth Housing Standard across the borough over a period of time.


Considering what some other Councils are doing I think Lambeth can be questioned that they are not using the new freedom of movement they now have under "Self Financing".

Still this is just first thoughts. Im no expert.

Problem is to argue a case for Council to build. (Southwark argue they have large historic debts to pay off. )


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 4, 2013)

There was a huge and enthusiastic attendance for the Bidders Day this morning. The message was outlined loud and clear: 40% at council tagrget rent, community consultation and input, all were given the detailed consultation that came out of the Social Life workshops. Any still interested will complete the Lambeth Business Questionnaire and then 6 will be chosen to tender.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 4, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There was a huge and enthusiastic attendance for the Bidders Day this morning. The message was outlined loud and clear: 40% at council tagrget rent, community consultation and input, all were given the detailed consultation that came out of the Social Life workshops. Any still interested will complete the Lambeth Business Questionnaire and then 6 will be chosen to tender.


I don't really understand this but I like that we are being kept in the loop.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There was a huge and enthusiastic attendance for the Bidders Day this morning. The message was outlined loud and clear: 40% at council tagrget rent, community consultation and input, all were given the detailed consultation that came out of the Social Life workshops. Any still interested will complete the Lambeth Business Questionnaire and then 6 will be chosen to tender.


 
I thought the amount of affordable housing at target rent was still up for discussion?  Or have I got it wrong and that is what Council have set?  So its not up for consultation? Does not seem a good idea to tell Bidders that only 40% is what the Council are looking for when they being asked to bid to do the scheme. Where does this leave community consultation?

40% is actually lower than the 50% affordable that is the baseline for negotiations between developers of large privately owned site and Council planners.

Who was at Bidders meeting? As I was told it was not public meeting and so I could not go.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 6, 2013)

Minimum of 40% at target rent is what the council are aiming for, and the rest 'affordable'. It is still to be determined, and as this is now a council development, not a developer-led project, it is ultimately the council's decision. And is still open to consultation - and the detailed financial modelling.

About 70 attended from a range of companies as a chance to view the site and meet the LBL project team before deciding whether to submit bids to the first stage of the procurement process as outlined in the Cabinet paper. It wasn't a discussion or decision-making meeting. The attendees ranged from architectural practices to HAs to developers to big consultancies that put projects together.

Some people may have seen LBL project managers, me and BG members showing parties up and down the road - I know I waved to a few familiar faces who stopped to listen.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone can forward questions that can be put to those companies or consortium bidding to be "Development Manager and Design Team". By the 16th December.

Its only on the BG website not on the Future Brixton website but should be passed onto Council.



> Instead of handing over the site to a developer, Somerleyton Road will be developed in a new way. The Council will appoint a design team and a development manager to work with the council and the community to develop the site.  This approach will give the council and the community more control over:
> 
> 
> What is built
> ...


*What will their role be for the Somerleyton Road Project?*



> Their role in the project will be to work as an ‘in-house’ team reporting to the steering group (Lambeth, Brixton Green & the Ovalhouse Theatre). It will be a consultancy role: giving advice to Lambeth, with Lambeth, (and the steering group) as the decision-maker.
> 
> *Stage 1: Detailed plans and planning permission (March 2014  to Sep 2014)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2013)

Next public meeting about the site will be on Wednesday 18th December. 



> We’re inviting individuals and organisations who would like to get more involved in the Somerleyton Road project to join us for our *Stakeholder Meeting and Christmas Social.*
> 
> Please join Cllr Pete Robbins, Brixton Green and Ovalhouse on Wednesday 18 December,  6.30 to 8.30pm at No. 6 Somerleyton Road.



Looks like free food on offer. And "refreshments".


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 16, 2013)

Unfortunately I missed the meeting at which the exact nature of the 'refreshments' was decided, but hopefully they will be suitably refreshing and uplifting.
To pick up on points from the other thread - yes, stakeholders: local residents and others with local involvement - community groups, schools, businesses,  etc.
And to clarify the Bugle's quoting someone from a previous meeting : no, 40% council target rent is not typical (sadly) of most commercial developments as far as I know. There is a huge difference between the 'affordable' (sic) demanded (and oft evaded) of those kinds of developments and target rent / council rent. The Somerleyton Rd development will be a mix of target rent and the new version of 'affordable'. (new because it is soon to be named 'discount' rent, I think - not an LBL namechange, a government / GLA change).

Do come to the event if you can.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 15, 2014)

"Many of you have told us you want more information on the Financial Model for Somerleyton Road..."

Yeah.

There's a workshop on 23 January, 6:30pm.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> And to clarify the Bugle's quoting someone from a previous meeting : no, 40% council target rent is not typical (sadly) of most commercial developments as far as I know. There is a huge difference between the 'affordable' (sic) demanded (and oft evaded) of those kinds of developments and target rent / council rent. The Somerleyton Rd development will be a mix of target rent and the new version of 'affordable'. (new because it is soon to be named 'discount' rent, I think - not an LBL namechange, a government / GLA change).



In their 2010 local election manifesto Lambeth Labour Party pledged that new developments would be 50% affordable. Page 13.

The new "affordable" rents are not affordable. They can be up to 80% of local market rent.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

Update:



> Somerleyton Road workshop:*Understanding the money*
> 
> At *No. 6 Somerleyton Road*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Update:



I will be going to this.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2014)

Meeting on "Long Term Stewardship" of the site this coming Wednesday. ie who runs it.

Sorry did not put it up earlier but it was not on Future Brixton website and I did not get email about it from FB. Only on Brixton Green website.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2014)

I am afraid I have put some recent posts on this very similar sounding thread.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Meeting on "Long Term Stewardship" of the site this coming Wednesday. ie who runs it.
> 
> Sorry did not put it up earlier but it was not on Future Brixton website and I did not get email about it from FB. Only on Brixton Green website.


Brixton Green have emailed the following just now:

_The Somerleyton Road Project: how it will be run and managed for the future, and who will have a say._
_Come and join the debate tomorrow evening and join us for a drink. _
_Date and time: Wednesday 12 February 2014, 7pm - 9pm_
_Location: Number Six, 6 Somerleyton Road, London, SW9 8ND_

_Other dates for your diary:
Thursday 27h February: Workshop on the non-residential uses (please note the change of date)
Monday 10 March: Community Stakeholder meeting
Week starting 2 June 2014(tbc): Community workshops
Thursday 26 June: Community Stakeholder meeting
Week starting 30 June 2014(tbc): Community workshops
Thursday 18 September: Community Stakeholder meeting_


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Green have emailed the following just now:



This info should be circulated on the Future Brixton email list as well.

I am having to search around on the Future Brixton website and the Brixton Green website for the dates of meetings on Somerleyton road. As dates for meetings are not covered in both sites equally.

This is causing me confusion about who is calling these meetings and how they feed into the project.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2014)

CH1 

For example in your email list from Brixton Green this meeting is missed out on Thursday 6th March


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> This info should be circulated on the Future Brixton email list as well.
> 
> I am having to search around on the Future Brixton website and the Brixton Green website for the dates of meetings on Somerleyton road. As dates for meetings are not covered in both sites equally.
> 
> This is causing me confusion about who is calling these meetings and how they feed into the project.


Seems to me that this is community politics Brixton Green style.
If they relentlessly take ownership they will get control by sheer "indefatigability"


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> CH1
> 
> For example in your email list from Brixton Green this meeting is missed out on Thursday 6th March


Maybe Lambeth Regeneration and Brixton Green are sharing the consultations out. The housing side is very obviously a council responsibility.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Maybe Lambeth Regeneration and Brixton Green are sharing the consultations out. The housing side is very obviously a council responsibility.



The future management of the finished project is also Council responsibility. Its them that, after all, are stumping up the money for it and taking the financial risk.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 26, 2014)

Just to remind anyone interested of one of the dates Gramsci posted above: the non-residential uses (community and business) workshop tomorrow evening, 7-9pm.

It's on the Future Brixton site and distribution list  but I don't think the secret ingredient has been mentioned: there will be a BBQ as refreshments.

Anyone interested in talking about the potential cultural uses, the needs of the arts and creative sector, please do come and be in my group, Arts and Culture. There will also be Health and Wellbeing , and Employment and Enterprise. The officers from LBL will be there and the workshop will be facilitiated by Regeneris.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Just to remind anyone interested of one of the dates Gramsci posted above: the non-residential uses (community and business) workshop tomorrow evening, 7-9pm.
> 
> It's on the Future Brixton site and distribution list  but I don't think the secret ingredient has been mentioned: there will be a BBQ as refreshments.
> 
> Anyone interested in talking about the potential cultural uses, the needs of the arts and creative sector, please do come and be in my group, Arts and Culture. There will also be Health and Wellbeing , and Employment and Enterprise. The officers from LBL will be there and the workshop will be facilitiated by Regeneris.


Actually I'm getting a bit fed up with all this. Not that it's my scheme (though I feel a slight degree of ownership since I live nearby on Coldharbour Lane).

What I object to it this: the council (and Brixton Green funded by Boris) are prepared to spend thousands of pounds repeatedly consulting people when we all know the function of "consultants" is to devise the right questions and meeting format so the customer (Lambeth Council) gets what is currently trendy and right-on in local authority officer terms.

I might go to the meeting - but I do have other things to do.

Here are my two points:  

1. We need a doctor's surgery or health centre. The only surgery in the ward was moved into the Ackerman PFI Health Complex next to "Oval Quarter" two years ago.

It is a disgrace that the poorest ward in Lambeth has no doctors surgery - "What about the halt and lame?" I hear you cry!
Let them take the P5 to Patmos Road seems to be the official answer.

The way things are going I am torn between hoping Boris falls under a bus, and hoping he stays alive - at least until I get my Boris Pass.

2. I personally would like an Aldi-type supermarket. I appreciate this is off the radar for the consultants and the council - but connoisseurs of the P5 will know it gets very congested with people bringing their shopping back from Acre Lane, and there is no proper supermarket provision for East Brixton (since Kwik Save closed around 2000)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Actually I'm getting a bit fed up with all this. Not that it's my scheme (though I feel a slight degree of ownership since I live nearby on Coldharbour Lane).
> 
> What I object to it this: the council (and Brixton Green funded by Boris) are prepared to spend thousands of pounds repeatedly consulting people when we all know the function of "consultants" is to devise the right questions and meeting format so the customer (Lambeth Council) gets what is currently trendy and right-on in local authority officer terms.
> 
> I might go to the meeting - but I do have other things to do.



I didn’t go to this one. As last one on "Stewardship" was purely Brixton Green affair. No one from Council there. I got rather irritated so thought it might be idea to calm down and give consultation a rest. Will go to the next one (Thursday) on tenancies etc. 

Neighbour went to the one on non residential uses. Said it was ok. Probably helped that Council and Ovalhouse where present. 

The non residential uses are important part of scheme. IMO its important that at least some are set aside for affordable artists studios and for community groups. 

On "consultation". Or "Co-Production" as its know called. I take issue with "Co production". As residents can imo only lobby. In then end its up to the Council to take final decisions. We are not all in it together. Its better to be clear on who really has the power. Otherwise what you say about consultants getting the "right questions" and answers is the end result.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I didn’t go to this one. As last one on "Stewardship" was purely Brixton Green affair. No one from Council there. I got rather irritated so thought it might be idea to calm down and give consultation a rest. Will go to the next one (Thursday) on tenancies etc.
> 
> Neighbour went to the one on non residential uses. Said it was ok. Probably helped that Council and Ovalhouse where present.
> 
> ...


I did call in for a fleeting visit at about 7:05 pm
When I arrived proceedings were underway. Neil Vokes was giving a presentation. Brad was standing to the side of the room.

There were 3 or 4 groups arranged round large tables liberally supplied with coloured dots - blue, red etc. I did not recognise anyone, but I did note there were only 2 black faces (out of maybe 30+ people) so it didn't seem too representative if this consultation was to represent views from Moorlands for example.

I did not feel terribly motivated to do another of those thingees with coloured dots, especially as an interloper from Coldharbour Lane with no business experience, so I decided to skip this one.
I refreshed my memory by viewing the publicity display boards at the back.
These are all good things - a dementia centre, mens health centre, training for young people.

My abiding thoughts are these:

1. projects are "innovative" because the funding streams are currently only available for "innovative" things.

2. therefore we get business units in Carlton Mansions - there is funding for a business unit conversion but not to upgrade an existing historically significant apartment complex for social housing.

3. Likewise we can have a dementia centre - to relieve the strain on King's Healthcare and the Lambeth Clinical Commissioning Group - despite the fact that people round here can't get doctors appointments: the only doctors surgery in the ward has been relocated into a PFI health centre at Oval Quarter.

Conclusion: very much LET THEM EAT CAKE.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 3, 2014)

The cake was good, actually! The Bad Boys Bakery were planning to come to talk about a possible training / selling space, but they couldn't make it so sent a box of rather excellent cakes.

Seriously - I think there is always a danger of consultation-fatigue. From my own pov I am really grateful to the people who are contributing to these workshops and at this stage there is real space for meaningful input. E.G what non-resi uses to pursue properley and which suggestions to drop. Once the design team are engaged the capacity for input will be real, too. The ability and willingness to really listen to residents in the design of the housing is one of the qualitative factors in scoring the bidders.

The need for a GP surgery was brought up v v early, as residents from Moorlands spoke passionately about a pharmacy. It was pursued, but unless the NHS Commissioning body accepts that numbers wise there is a need in the area, they won't invest in it. Maybe this is the moment for some residents' pressure on the commissioning body? (I don't know how Health provision works, only what I have heard on the core group - but it was pursued).

The sticky dots were used to 'traffic light' the uses suggested so far, and in our group were v helpful in refining the need and function of additional creative and youth provision. We will definitely be acting on the strong recommendations from that group. And following up suggestions on how to look at artists studio provision. And a couple of other credible suggestions for providers of other functions that were named as important.

It was useful to me from an OH pov as many of the things people said confirmed the original research into what we plan within our building: in summary: 2 theatre spaces, 7 rehearsal studio / meeting rooms (available for hire at graded rates depending on voluntary / funded or commercial status), big social foyer for exhibitions, hanging out, mixed youth and other space, PAYG kiosks for local artisans and artists to sell work, and artists workspaces: these can be either offices for arts organisations, or craft spaces or whatever. Also a clients meeting room for small artists / creative businesses to meet people possible clients in a space which is nt theier studio or workshop - equipped with multi media etc. Whole building comprehensivley disabled accessible, provision of youth classes and workshops and training, theatre priogramme and more informal performances etc.

A little later in the evening a significant number of young people came in and made some confident interventions, and residents too - there was a discussion about the 'public realm' aspect of the project and the impact of making - or from the point of view of one eloquent resident, not making - the S end of the road more open to non-resident pedestrians. By this stage of the evening the cultural mix in the room had changed.

Anyway, read all the notes in due course (Thank you, Regeneris, who will be writing them up) , thank you everyone who came, I met some really interesting people, and I am now disappearing into a funding bid burrow for 2 weeks. So if I don't reply to this thread for a while, that's why!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 5, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> From my own pov I am really grateful to the people who are contributing to these workshops and at this stage there is real space for meaningful input. E.G what non-resi uses to pursue properley and which suggestions to drop. Once the design team are engaged the capacity for input will be real, too. The ability and willingness to really listen to residents in the design of the housing is one of the qualitative factors in scoring the bidders.
> The need for a GP surgery was brought up v v early, as residents from Moorlands spoke passionately about a pharmacy. It was pursued, but unless the NHS Commissioning body accepts that numbers wise there is a need in the area, they won't invest in it. Maybe this is the moment for some residents' pressure on the commissioning body? (I don't know how Health provision works, only what I have heard on the core group - but it was pursued).


Glad it was fruitful, and that one of my pet hobby horses was discussed.
Regarding the design of the flats/apartments would it be possible to press for something with a bit of architectural character for a change? It would be a shame if we get yet another Brixton Square/Viaduct type building with no features whatsoever. And something gated in the manner of Brixton Square would be an insult IMHO.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely needs good architecture - this was something Cllr Heywood spoke about from the off, really high quality design and aesthetics, and I think it is one of the benefits of the council maintaining the role as developer and starting with the design team rather than the 'delivery partner' (aka building contractor or developer company) being responsible for the design.

Gated has never formed part of any suggestion so far....

In case anyone was planning on attending  the 'Homes' workshop that was originally scheduled for tonight the session has been deferred. Watch the Future Brixton website and mailing list for the new date.

A group of people (LBL, BG, residents) went on a field trip yesterday to a scheme in N London, I'm not sure where the report on that visit is being recorded, I'll find out.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 7, 2014)

Who wouldn't want good architecture!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 9, 2014)

Judging by many £millions-worth of development? Looking around some areas of London you might wonder.

I suppose there are two different outlooks - aiming high architecturally, in which case plenty will love what you get and plenty will hate it, and 'stack it up and if we can afford to make it look OK, so much the better' in which case many people won't even register the bland inoffensive result, but few will talk of it.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Who wouldn't want good architecture!





OvalhouseDB said:


> Judging by many £millions-worth of development? Looking around some areas of London you might wonder.


Suggest you get your iPlayers out and watch "The man who fought the planners - the story of Ian Nairn" (BBC Four)
The replacement of quaint, charming or even high quality developments with "planning scheme" tat has been going on for many years - at least since WWII.

In the case of Somerleyton Road west side it would be hard to make it worse than it is already - but that is not to say we should not expect an aesthetic dimension to any redevelopment. After all we have to put up with looking at it for the next 50 years+.

BTW I don't think distinctive design necessarily equates to high cost - the Notting Hill Housing development on the corner of Lilford Road and Coldharbour Lane (Embassy Apartments) was quick to build and IMHO is much more pleasing to the eye than Barratts Brixton Square fortress.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't know how they did the Clapham Library but I enjoy its curvy forms although overall it is a lot taller than surrounding landscape.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know how they did the Clapham Library but I enjoy its curvy forms although overall it is a lot taller than surrounding landscape.


I agree that it is an unusually appealing building. The downside is that it is part of a PFI and the social housing was off-site (on the other side of the road in fact). Haven't seen that bit - but I bet it isn't as elegant.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I agree that it is an unusually appealing building. The downside is that it is part of a PFI and the social housing was off-site (on the other side of the road in fact). Haven't seen that bit - but I bet it isn't as elegant.


Oh - I'm really not sure about that building. It's what my old boss would describe as "a bit tricksy".


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2014)

And there is the problem.

It's hard to agree on what good architecture is.

Especially when you throw in the passing of time.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Oh - I'm really not sure about that building. It's what my old boss would describe as "a bit tricksy".


I think it is neo-Catalan. Hints of modernisme.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And there is the problem.
> 
> It's hard to agree on what good architecture is.
> 
> Especially when you throw in the passing of time.



A curved exterior is more likely to remain of interest rather than some trendy cladding which discolours very quickly or these straight up, straight down new builds which have no interesting features. I don't believe in this day and age there is an excuse for dull design. With regards to housing, cheap builds will turn a better profit. So many high rises got pulled down in Hackney because they didn't work for a variety of different reasons. The new builds going up are often private or shared ownership which means when they need reworking the tenants will have to meet a good amount of that cost. There will be no mass removal of these houses if they become a problem.

The dull architecture of the new leisure centres at Clapham and Streatham makes functional(ish - wot no creche facilities? wot? just one family change facility??) buildings with no future legacy which will probably be removed in 20 years to build a 'better' pool, slightly smaller, less gym space but maybe a few more flats. 

A good building should function well and inspire.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 12, 2014)

Just popping in to say the 'Homes' workshop has been re-scheduled for March 26th, 7-9, at No 6.

To discuss the types of homes and tennancies that should be provided.

Sadly I can't be there because it clashes with the Ovalhouse Young Writers Group showing their stuff - including some young Brixton residents.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Just popping in to say the 'Homes' workshop has been re-scheduled for March 26th, 7-9, at No 6.
> 
> To discuss the types of homes and tennancies that should be provided.
> 
> Sadly I can't be there because it clashes with the Ovalhouse Young Writers Group showing their stuff - including some young Brixton residents.



I was somewhat disappointed that the planned wider Community Stakeholder meeting planned for Monday 10th March did not happen. The wider Community Stakeholder meetings( ie those not in Brixton Green or the Core Group) were set up to give a greater say for the wider community in the project.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2014)

boohoo said:


> A curved exterior is more likely to remain of interest rather than some trendy cladding which discolours very quickly or these straight up, straight down new builds which have no interesting features. I don't believe in this day and age there is an excuse for dull design. With regards to housing, cheap builds will turn a better profit. So many high rises got pulled down in Hackney because they didn't work for a variety of different reasons. The new builds going up are often private or shared ownership which means when they need reworking the tenants will have to meet a good amount of that cost. There will be no mass removal of these houses if they become a problem.
> 
> The dull architecture of the new leisure centres at Clapham and Streatham makes functional(ish - wot no creche facilities? wot? just one family change facility??) buildings with no future legacy which will probably be removed in 20 years to build a 'better' pool, slightly smaller, less gym space but maybe a few more flats.
> 
> A good building should function well and inspire.


Materials which age well really help. Lots of hard engineering brick, upvc and aluminium cladding are a recipe for long term disaster, I reckon.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2014)

I went to the recent meeting on Somerleyton that took place on Wednesday 26th.

There was officer there taking notes of meeting but these are not up on Future Brixton website yet. Or I could not find them

The meeting was on:



> Are you interested in the kind of homes we should be building? This includes discussing lettings policy, rent levels, tenancy agreements and the different types and size of homes.



There was handout by Council officers of housing need in Lambeth and proposals for Somerleyton.
Its not online yet. It is good summary of the issues and Council policies.

The Council say there will be 40% property on finished Somerleyton road scheme which are "affordable" and 60% at market rent.

The issues discussed were definitions of affordable, the amount of affordable, tenancies, allocations and management of the finished development was mentioned.

The Lambeth Renters Group were they and had a statement I will put in next post.

"Affordability" goes from "Target" rent (Council level rents) to 80% of market rent. Boris is not helping by bringing his own definitions of affordable.

Council want to see in the 40% family size homes at low rent. ie Target rent. One and two beds of the 40% would be above Target rent.

One of the issues for Lambeth is the governments benefit cap and the local housing allowance rate. As if households have to claim benefits high rents would mean them unable to pay due to the caps. Total benefits allowed by central Government is £500/ week for those out of work.

The issue of tenancies for the private rented housing was discussed. Private renters in this country have little security. Security of tenure for those in the 60% of private levels of rent was suggested.

Allocations was discussed. On what basis? Should there be a local allocations policy based on attachment to the area?

Should the social rented family sized units be allocated now so the families could have input into design?

Another suggestion was some model of rents based on income. So those whose income went up would pay more. Whilst those who unavoidably lost some of there income would then pay less. This would require means testing which some would find intrusive.

Another aspect of Lambeths Housing Strategy is to "improve resident engagement across all tenures to achieve co-operative working"

As Somerleyton road will have different tenures this is an issue for any "Stewardship" model. Not sure myself how this will work unless its straightforward tenant management rather than ownership of site. Residents will be on different tenures and rent levels for similar properties in the proposals. imo there is possibility of conflict due to this. Any tenant mge proposal needs to take this into consideration.

A new aspect of the scheme came up at the meeting. It appears the Council have funding for an "Extra Care" scheme. Which is a form of sheltered housing for the elderly. Council want to put 60 units on Somerleyton road site.

This was all new to me and I have followed the scheme.

One person said 60 units was to many fro a scheme like this. To keep it at a level which the older people can relate to 30 is the max.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2014)

Lambeth Renters statement

*Lambeth Renters criticise council plans for new private rented homes in Brixton*
Posted on March 25, 2014 by lambethrenters
Lambeth Renters welcomes the council’s commitment to keep the land on Brixton’s Somerleyton Road in public ownership, and build new homes on it. But we’re alarmed that only 40 per cent of it is planned to be let at council rents, with the rest at unaffordable market rents.

According to figures available on the website for the project, the development’s two bedroom flats will be rented at £335 a week – over £17,000 a year. According to Shelter, these rents would only be affordable to families with an annual income of over £62,000. The average household income in Lambeth is £31,000.

As part of London Renters, a coalition of private tenants groups from across the capital, we oppose efforts to build more privately rented housing which is unaffordable to all but the wealthiest, and which only 6 per cent of renters would live in if they had a choice.

If there is a need for housing to be subsidised, this should be done through general taxation, rather than this burden falling on a particular segment of the population who have little other option but to pay market rents, while those living in mansions elsewhere in the country contribute nothing.

We are disappointed that, on a site where the council already owns the land (which is a major cost of new housing, particularly in London), Lambeth is not proposing to provide a greater proportion of genuinely affordable housing, particularly when the borough has a social housing waiting list of over 20,000 households.

We urge Lambeth Council to reconsider its plans for the housing on this site, and investigate financial models which would enable all the housing to be let at social rents.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth Renters statement
> 
> 
> According to figures available on the website for the project, the development’s two bedroom flats will be rented at £335 a week – over £17,000 a year. According to Shelter, these rents would only be affordable to families with an annual income of over £62,000. The average household income in Lambeth is £31,000.



And barely affordable to those on £62,000 I should think


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 1, 2014)

So Igloo have been named as the developer.

Any background?


----------



## choochi (May 1, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> So Igloo have been named as the developer.
> 
> Any background?



Igloo were the developers for the Bermondsey Square development where the antiques market is on Bermondsey Street.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

choochi said:


> Igloo were the developers for the Bermondsey Square development where the antiques market is on Bermondsey Street.


Here's the kind of language that the people behind Igloo like to speak: 


> Creative Space is an award winning property management and consultancy company that operates workspaces and urban realm for clusters of knowledge based businesses including digital, creative industries, advanced manufacturing, science and technology sectors. Specifically targeted at innovation and high growth sectors, Creative Space provides managed workspace solutions as well as meanwhile use strategies to reduce liabilities for property owners and to stimulate business growth and enterprise. The Creative Space team has substantial experience of assisting asset owners and stakeholders to appraise viability, develop business plans and convert them into successful and sustainable projects.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> So Igloo have been named as the developer.
> 
> Any background?



You can meet them this Saturday. Just got email from Future Brixton



> Somerleyton Road Street Party
> 
> Brixton Come Together, Hill Mead Primary School and all at Number Six will be hosting an action-packed mid-summer event this Saturday at Somerleyton Road.
> 
> ...



I may go and see what Igloo are about.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the kind of language that the people behind Igloo like to speak:



I went to the Somerleyton road street party.

Had a chat with the guy from Igloo. He is ok. He likes Urban and Brixton Buzz. He also knew about what had been happening to the Mansions.

Ended up having a long chat with him and OvalhouseDB

The guy from Igloo was keen on getting input from Carlton Mansions HC. Its tragic that the Council have spent the last year destroying the Coop. Residents who lived on the site and who were willing to engage constructively in the development of plans for the site.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2014)

I also had an interesting chat with a couple of people from UCL "Urbanlab"

They have produced a couple of pamphlets which are available on PDF here about issues surrounding regeneration.



> UCL Urban Laboratory is delighted to present _*Urban Pamphleteer*_, a new series of publications that confront key contemporary urban questions from diverse perspectives. Written in a direct and accessible tone, the intention of these pamphlets is to draw on the history of radical pamphleteering to stimulate debate and instigate change. The series editors are Ben Campkin and Rebecca Ross. Issues are distributed for free in print and as PDFs (download by clicking on the icons).
> 
> _*Urban Pamphleteer #2: Regeneration Realities *_was launched in December 2013 and features analyses of regeneration, practical case studies and ideas that address questions such as "Is it possible to reclaim and rethink regeneration as a concept and set of practices?". "How can we develop ethical, evidence-based and rigorous methods of regeneration that better serve the communities in whose name it is carried out?", "If economic growth, and the supposed 'trickle-down' effects of increased land values have come to dominate regeneration rhetoric and practice, how can they be rebalanced towards the needs and values of existing communities?". The pamphleteer also includes an insert outlining a protocol for student-community interactions.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2014)

Future Brixton page on Somerleyton road project has piece by Igloo


> Our new development management team, headed up by Igloo, came to the Somerleyton Road Street Party on Saturday 21 June to meet local residents. Igloo’s* Chris Brown*, explains who they are and how they will work with us at Somerleyton Road:
> 
> It’s a privilege for Igloo to be supporting Lambeth, Brixton Green and Ovalhouse to deliver the Somerleyton Road project. We are working with some great people like Metropolitan Workshop (architects and urban designers), Tibbalds (planning), Conisbee (engineers) and Social Life who have done previous work for Brixton Green on the project. Hopefully they will all blog on their specific roles here over time.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

I wish they wouldn't use phrases like, "Others say we have a reputation at igloo for innovation and trying to make the world a better place..."


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2014)

editor said:


> I wish they wouldn't use phrases like, "Others say we have a reputation at igloo for innovation and trying to make the world a better place..."



I did however like the last paragraph:



> We know there is controversy about the project, we know it has huge challenges (like the live railways alongside and underneath) and we know we won’t get everything right. We have started on a very steep learning curve and look forward to learning from supporters and critics alike.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2014)

editor said:


> I wish they wouldn't use phrases like, "Others say we have a reputation at igloo for innovation and trying to make the world a better place..."



it is the kind of phrase that just rolls of the tip of your tongue..


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2014)

Been reminded that there is consultation on Thursday:



> *Designing Somerleyton Road*
> In November 2014, we can begin to see what Somerleyton Road might look like in five years’ time and how it could work with the surrounding neighbourhood.
> 
> To do this, the development management team has taken the brief, that was written with the help of local people and thoroughly investigated the site and surrounding area. They’ve looked at what we’re aiming for, what is possible and how people would experience the design of the new development.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2014)

I got this email from Future Brixton re recent consultation.

With a questionnaire  to be filled in by the 8th December.

After some digging the plans/ drawings that the questionnaire is asking to comment on are here.

( Yes I did complain about all this consultation in a few weeks with Council not giving enough time for feedback. Many of the drawings/ proposals only went online in last few weeks. Was told that the Council is know working to tight timescale.)

OvalhouseDB


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

Update: 
‘Sustainability Workshop’ set up for Somerleyton Road ahead of expected planning application proposal


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Update:
> ‘Sustainability Workshop’ set up for Somerleyton Road ahead of expected planning application proposal



I have just checked my emails from Future Brixton and apart from saying that there will be a "Sustainability Workshop" it does not explain what this is. So I am none the wiser.



> The workshop should be an interesting evening. What isn’t so sustainable is the break up of the genuine housing co-op that existed on the site at Carlton Mansions. We still can’t quite understand why it was necessary to forcefully break up a ‘sustainable’ housing co-op, just to ‘facilitate’ another one.



I cant either.




> Input at this stage from the community is crucial. Once planning has been approved, building work on the site is expected to *start in 2016*, with completion in 2017.



Where does the 2016 start date come from? Oh I just checked the Future Brixton website and its on there now. Thats a change.

As in the court case officers were saying the start date was mid 2015. That due to the start date for building works they would still pursue eviction even if they could not get the fire risk to stick. It was a big stumbling block for us at the Mansions. As the Judge would be minded to give possession to a local authority in that time period before works start.

So that was the Council talking bollocks in court. This was how the case against the Mansions was pursued all along.

So the Mansions is liable to be left empty for two winters. The Council are tossers.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have just checked my emails from Future Brixton and apart from saying that there will be a "Sustainability Workshop" it does not explain what this is. So I am none the wiser.Where does the 2016 start date come from? Oh I just checked the Future Brixton website and its on there now. Thats a change.So that was the Council talking bollocks in court. This was how the case against the Mansions was pursued all along.So the Mansions is liable to be left empty for two winters. The Council are tossers.


I agree this exemplifies Lambeth's defensiveness and inefficiency.
Presumably whatever happens at the general election in unlikely to block the current proposals for a council owned rental scheme. So if there are any more hold ups its down to Lib Peck and her trusty officers.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 14, 2015)

Some more details of the Sustainability Meeting next week:

Igloo have invited sustainability expert Richard Partington* of Richard Partington Architects (RPA) to facilitate discussion about the project's sustainability priorities.

The Sustainability Workshop:
Purpose: to look at the sustainability aspirations raised by the community (such as One Planet Living / Carbon Free) and understand the implications associated with these aspirations. The intended outcome of the workshop is a list of priorities, which will form an agreed Sustainability Strategy for Somerleyton Road.
Format:
1.There will be a brief introduction by igloo in which Robert Knight (igloo Construction Director) will briefly introduce the project, igloo, and igloo’s Footprint sustainability methodology.
2.Nick Phillips (Lead architect and master-planner from Metropolitan Workshop) will then set the scene to the discussion, by providing a brief overview of the current masterplan.
3.Richard Partington (sustainability expert) will then kick off the workshop by introducing the various topics for discussion and splitting people into smaller discussion groups.
4.Once the groups have debated the issues, Richard will bring everyone back together to feed back to the whole meeting and attempt to summarise a list of sustainability priorities for the project.

* Richard Partington: Before setting up his own award winning practice including two Housing Design Awards, a Civic Trust award, Sunday Times Best Housing Award, RTPI Planning Excellence Award and Brick Development Associations’ Best Public Housing Award) in 1998, Richard specialised for ten years in low-energy, sustainable design. Since then, Richard and his team at RPA have led a number of regeneration, housing and urban design projects. These high profile projects have demonstrated the relationship between sustainability, low-energy design, and health and well-being.

Richard is also actively engaged in policy and research work. Richard is architectural advisor to the Zero Carbon Hub, the Government and industry-backed agency tasked with enabling the delivery of zero carbon homes, and is co-chairing the DCLG Steering Group for the ‘Closing the Design vs As-built Performance Gap’ research project.
In addition, Richard has been a CABE enabler and a visiting teacher in architecture and practice at the University of Cambridge, University College London and the University of Wales in Cardiff. He is the author of a major publication on overheating (BRE-NHBC NF44) for the NHBC Foundation and ‘Designing Homes for the C21st Century’ (NHBC NF50). He has written articles and reviews for the DETR, the DTLR, the Architects’ Journal, the RIBA Journal, EcoTech magazine and the CIBSE Journal.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have just checked my emails from Future Brixton and apart from saying that there will be a "Sustainability Workshop" it does not explain what this is. So I am none the wiser.


It's the kind of buzzword drivel that touchy feely cash-scooping types like to employ and acts as an effective filter for alienating a vast chunk of the local community at a stroke. Do people on council estates (or anywhere else, for that matter) sit up at night fretting about sustainability of proposed projects? 

If the council want this to be a project with true community involvement they should use language that people understand and has some sort of relevance to their lives.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll point that out for the website - how would you describe the discussion? 'Energy savings and efficiency in the Somerleyton Rd Housing'?' 'Making the housing and other buildings on Somerleyton Rd cheap to run and environmentally friendly'?

Lots of the community feedback so far has come directly from people on council estates (and / or other social housing) in the area who do feel strongly about environmental sustainability and building homes that are cheap to run. But I guess that language from the outset involves those who already know about those issues.

School students know - it's in almost every aspect of the curriculum as far as I can see. My son made a cushion in DT (there's some new school jargon!) featuring a penguin, and had to start by writing about the environmental effects of our carbon footprint on the Antarctic.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I'll point that out for the website - how would you describe the discussion? 'Energy savings and efficiency in the Somerleyton Rd Housing'?' 'Making the housing and other buildings on Somerleyton Rd cheap to run and environmentally friendly'?
> 
> Lots of the community feedback so far has come directly from people on council estates (and / or other social housing) in the area who do feel strongly about environmental sustainability and building homes that are cheap to run. But I guess that language from the outset involves those who already know about those issues.


If I opened up a discussion on the Southwyck House resident's association by saying "let's have a sustainability workshop!" I'm pretty sure I'd be looking at a fair number of blank faces.

It's language that ordinary people rarely use in their everyday lives, and not only should it be explained in straightforward language, but the reason why they should be interested should be explained too. Least, that's what I do if I was being payrolled to put on these things.

Has Brixton Green still got their paws all over this project? Their shady but somehow approved-from-above involvement has kept me away, to be honest.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not going to defend jargon - it was a point that was made before, and if it doesn't make sense to the people it needs to make sense to then it wants altering!

Structure of the Somerleyton Rd Project is as it has been since it was all cleared at the cabinet meeting: LBL led, in partnership with Ovalhouse and with Brixton Green. We are the steering group and the project management is now being undertaken by Igloo - I think they have put together an excellent team. BG members have been putting in a lot of hard graft / research on getting the most target rent homes etc - their board member who lots of posters here will have met at the various consultations, is very experienced in this area. BG are also overseeing the meanwhile use at SixBrixton - lots of projects there that it would be good to see permanently supported in the finished scheme.


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> BG members have been putting in a lot of hard graft / research on getting the most target rent homes etc



That is good news.  If they said that on their website/press releases then it might help persuade naysayers.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2015)

Winot said:


> That is good news.  If they said that on their website/press releases then it might help persuade naysayers.


If you did a poll around Brixton asking residents, "Do you know what Brixton green do?" I imagine you'd get an awful lot of baffled looks.

I still can't work out exactly what it is they do past some fluffy, fuzzy guff about 'community' that seems to earn them lots of public money from Lambeth.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 14, 2015)

Brixton Green was paid £4,400 by Lambeth Council in April 2014, and then a payment of £4,960 and £4,999 in May 2014.

I'm not entirely sure what for.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Structure of the Somerleyton Rd Project is as it has been since it was all cleared at the cabinet meeting: LBL led, in partnership with Ovalhouse and with Brixton Green. We are the steering group .



However no one was asked if that was how they wanted this project to be run. The Cabinet of the Labour administration decided that a steering group would be set up and who would be on it. It was presented to the rest of community has a fait accompli.

Its one way to run a project. But not the only way. There could have been wider involvement of the local community. ie inviting other resident groups and societies onto the steering group.

Or it could have been done with Council taking the lead with more consultation with local community. In the end its a Council project. It might have been better to have done the project more top down. As in reality the Council take final decision. 

There is also a danger of being co opted by Council. I am in Brixton Rec Users Group and have advised them to keep independent of Council. Like Brixton Society they are a pressure group. Its important to be able to have a critical voice.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2015)

I got an email from Future Brixton a couple of days ago. There is now info on the sustainability workshop on the FB website.



> Local people have raised issues around carbon free development and ‘One Planet Living’ and this workshop will help us to look at these aspirations and understand come of the trade-offs that might be required. We want to arrive at a list of priorities, which will form an agreed Sustainability Strategy for Somerleyton Road.
> 
> 
> *Workshop details*
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I got an email from Future Brixton a couple of days ago. There is now info on the sustainability workshop on the FB website.


I'm glad they are prepared to be open about their thinking on these details.

Personally I would be most interested to attend a workshop on how the finances work out (from a technical anorak ex-finance officer point of view).

However the piece de resistance for me would be an invitation to design the financial structure of the Your New Town Hall and Brixton Central Schemes. These seem much more dodgy that Somerleyton Road.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2015)

The whole issue of what sustainable means is a debate that could take up a whole evening.

One Planet Living covers not only energy but treats "sustainability" as encompassing social and community issues. OPL is wide ranging.

It was adopted into the Brixton Masterplan which was agreed by Cabinet.

It sounds good but so far I have not seen how it will be put into practise.

Evicting the one community that actually lived on the site is not exactly a good example of OPL.

A criticism of a model of sustainability like OPL is that its to wolly and covers to much. It give leeway to tick box some bits but skate over others.

Which is why I think words like sustainability can end up not meaning much in practise.

Passivhaus is recognised way of building houses that reduce energy consumption and are good to live in. Its theoretically possible to have a low energy house that has cold areas or is drafty. When talking about sustainable living its necessary to define what one is looking for as end goal.

Good blog here on Passivhaus

The good thing about Passivhaus is that its straightforward. A development either passes or fails.

The other industry standard is BREEAM

Its more commonly used on projects. It covers a lot of aspects of development. The difference to Passivhaus is that it has different categories. From Good to Excellent. Also its based on points. So one can get points in one area but skim over another and still pass.

So what I am saying is that a "Sustainability Strategy" can mean different things. For a building project BREEAM ( going for "excellent" category)  or Passivhaus would go a long way to "sustainable" project.

And if there is to be a "Sustainability Strategy" imo there needs to be independent assessment of it by someone/ organisation that is not part of the steering group. BREEAM does this as does Passivhaus. OPL can be audited by a group like Bioregional


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is one definition of sustainability by the architect I linked to in previous post


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Brixton Green was paid £4,400 by Lambeth Council in April 2014, and then a payment of £4,960 and £4,999 in May 2014.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what for.


You might think that they'd want to explain that, given that they keep going on about how they represent "Brixton people."


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2015)

This is their latest tweet. 



I don't think I'm alone in finding this notion of making a road "sustainable" rather an odd one.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This is their latest tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm alone in finding this notion of making a road "sustainable" rather an odd one.




I am aiming to go to this. So will let you know.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Seems to be another Brixton Green/Oval House/Lambeth/Igloo event at 6 Somerleyton Road according to a flyer through my door.

Doesn't seem to be on the Future Brixton website yet though.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2015)

Will anyone ever unlock the mystery of the cash-sucking enigma that is Brixton Green?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 31, 2015)

Recent payments to Brixton Green from Lambeth Council that I've managed to track:

£4,400 April 2014

£4,960 and £4,999 May 2014

All payments of £500 and above should be logged over here. What is frustrating is that they aren't explained. Brixton Blog for example trousered £3,375 from Lambeth Council in May 2014, and then a further £1,125 in November 2014.

No idea what for.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 31, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Recent payments to Brixton Green from Lambeth Council that I've managed to track:
> 
> £4,400 April 2014
> 
> ...



"Publicity, advertising and marketing." That's where our money is going.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 31, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Brixton Blog for example trousered £3,375 from Lambeth Council in May 2014, and then a further £1,125 in November 2014.
> 
> No idea what for.



Brixton Blog provide a similar service to Buzz, albeit a bit more soft and fluffy.  They have a paper publication as well as website, so they need a bit of revenue - that 's understandable.  So they are a bit more centre-left than Buzz's unashamed left leaning editorial direction, but fundamentally you're on the same side; and as you'd expect in a community such as this there is a considerable overlap in reporting.  Petty bickering and point scoring does neither party any favours.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 31, 2015)

Except BBuzz doesn't take funding from the Council during a local election campaign.

Or even during any timeframe.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Recent payments to Brixton Green from Lambeth Council that I've managed to track:
> 
> £4,400 April 2014
> 
> ...


From what I can recall it is the Mayor's Office that promised them funding.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 2, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Recent payments to Brixton Green from Lambeth Council that I've managed to track:
> 
> £4,400 April 2014
> 
> ...



The Blog does advertising for Council so that would explain payments.

I really do not understand the payments to Brixton Green. Its a lot over a short time span. Particularly for a social enterprise that is supposed to be independent of the Council. Normally grants need to be applied for with other social enterprises/ voluntary groups applying. Then a decision is made on who gets funding and how much. These payments seem to be direct from Council to BG. As though BG is working for the Council. Rather than being an independent body.

It also grates a bit as Council always said when it came to Carlton Mansions that it had no money. So building had to be left empty. BG have got almost £15 grand from Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Brixton Blog provide a similar service to Buzz, albeit a bit more soft and fluffy.  They have a paper publication as well as website, so they need a bit of revenue - that 's understandable.  So they are a bit more centre-left than Buzz's unashamed left leaning editorial direction, but fundamentally you're on the same side; and as you'd expect in a community such as this there is a considerable overlap in reporting.  Petty bickering and point scoring does neither party any favours.



I agree. Especially now that Brixton is under threat in so many ways. 

The enemy is the Council and big landowners/ developers.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 7, 2015)

The event on the 14th is for the architects for the individual plots and blocks to introduce themselves to the community and anyone interested - hear views, talk about ideas, get to know the people who will be designing the buildings. It is a great team of architects - good spread of expertise from a range of practices, some local / Lambeth based.
Detailed design begins now,  based on the overall urban design done by Metropolitan Workshop, ready to go to Planning at the end of the summer.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> The event on the 14th is for the architects for the individual plots and blocks to introduce themselves to the community and anyone interested - hear views, talk about ideas, get to know the people who will be designing the buildings. It is a great team of architects - good spread of expertise from a range of practices, some local / Lambeth based.
> Detailed design begins now,  based on the overall urban design done by Metropolitan Workshop, ready to go to Planning at the end of the summer.


Has the role of Brixton Green in all this ever been adequately explained, because their presence puts me right off getting involved.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 7, 2015)

My personal, non-official explanation (and not fact-checked) would be that Brixton Green was formed as a membership organisation in the first place following many meetings of the Brixton Business Forum (chaired by Devon Thomas) when there was a move to support the Market Traders to with, amongst other things, an anaerobic composter, as part of a greening initiative. (not quite sure what happened to the composter idea...The Archers nicked it as a plot line) Then Brixton Green developed a vision for a wider green initiative that included developing the unused parts of the W side of Somerleyton Rd as community greenhouses...and then to look at a community-led development of that side of the street.  They launched the membership and sale of £1 shares (the 'Brixton People Know What Brixton Needs posters) and attracted many members (membership open to anyone who lives or works in the central Brixton wards, and now over 1000 members). There were years after the Ovalhouse Pope's Rd development caved in due to the 2008 crash when Brixton Green were looking for ways to develop Somerleyton Rd, and with Ovalhouse on 'our' site. 3 or 4 years ago a potential funding opportunity for Ovalhouse opened up, and we had more intense conversations about our bit of the site, and spoke with various potential development partnerships. As this was by now the dawn of the new 'Co-Operative Council' approach, Lambeth decided to act on the potential to develop Somerleyton Rd and proposed to form a partnership with Brixton Green and with Ovalhouse. It is now a council-led partnership with Ovalhouse and Brixton Green and Ovalhouse on the Steering Group - LBL having 2 votes and BG and OH having one each. BG have raised money for the first round of consultation by Social Life, had started the negotiations with the GLA when they were planning to find an independent development partner, and thus laid the ground for the housing grant that will come into the scheme, managed the renovation of the old kitchens and opened the space as SixBrixton, brought in Block Workout, manage the volunteers who distribute leaflets, have done loads of research into housing, and other advisory and organisational tasks.

They are taking a lead responsibility in managing the relationship with some of the non-residential uses (all of which have been discussed in the various consultations) and for setting up the model for the Overarching Community Body which will in turn manage the housing co-ops which will manage the housing. This body will not be BG and BG will not be this body!

If anyone has any questions direct for them you can e mail them via their website http://www.brixtongreen.org/


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> If anyone has any questions direct for them you can e mail them via their website http://www.brixtongreen.org/


Thank you for trying to explain all that. Unfortunately, Brixton Green have form for not answering direct questions (see: this forum), so I won't bother dropping them a line.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 8, 2015)

Some paragraphs and editing could have helped the explanation - but our work internet was playing up and letters were appearing on the screen one at a time, with a 3 second delay, and I was being chased out of my office by the need to test the alarms.

We had a great design meeting today - Ovalhouse and the architects from Zac Monro and Foster Wilson. Lots of things to talk to the community about.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> We had a great design meeting today - Ovalhouse and the architects from Zac Monro and Foster Wilson. Lots of things to talk to the community about.


How do you/they intend to reach the community though?

Most people I talk to on my block have no idea what's going on and with most of the related 'consultancies' thus far mainly using buzzwords to advertise themselves  (workshops/stakeholders etc) and primarily doing so via the internet I worry that a large chunk are being excluded.

I've still barely seen anything being advertised in my block for years, although Brixton Green did once erect a banner outside announcing how much we supposedly loved them.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 8, 2015)

Have you had the leaflets about the architects meeting?  Can we come and talk to your residents / tenants group? Ovalhouse is having a 'Neighbours Night' in a couple of months - free tickets for local residents, free mailing list, and we like to do that with residents and tenants groups. We will be holding some small meetings with people with specific interest - artists, craftspeople, Brixton history people, children and young people etc,   and we are trying to find a way to get a permanent or regular presence on the site - so people can just come and talk.

Do tell people about the architects event -  people will be able to see the plans for the road, and talk about the individual buildings. There is a beautiful scale model of Somerleyton Rd and Moorlands. Some of the consultation meetings have been very 'expert', such as the sustainability one, others have been nicely jargon-free.


----------



## Paul Hill (May 26, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Recent payments to Brixton Green from Lambeth Council that I've managed to track:
> 
> £4,400 April 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Hill (May 26, 2015)

What are these payments for? Well it's obviously the co-optation fee.


----------



## Paul Hill (May 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Thank you for trying to explain all that. Unfortunately, Brixton Green have form for not answering direct questions (see: this forum), so I won't bother dropping them a line.



Don't give up. Go to next step. See below.


----------



## Paul Hill (May 26, 2015)

Brixton Greed not replying to questions! Well they have good teachers, after all the first weapon of the bureaucracy is 'silence'. And the second is 'obfuscation'; i.e. sending out so much text, all in bureaucratese, in which is hidden the answer to your simple question. See page 107 of 250 document, paragraph 3 line two. Persist in your questions and you will be labeled as a 'troublemaker'. Get past that and your 'democratic credentials' will be questioned. Get past that also and then your actual 'technical competence' comes into doubt. Get past all that until finally they f**k you.

For a good example of Step no. 2, 'obfuscation', see 'OvalHouseDB' above.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

Ovalhouse has just picked up a £3m grant: Ovalhouse receive £3 million grant for their move to Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane

The building is a lot bulkier when you see it from this side. 







Brixton Green are busy going for the reflected glory: 



> Brixton Green, a local community benefit society with over 1,300 members, Ovalhouse Theatre and the council have been developing plans to bring more than 300 new homes, a theatre, a nursery and more to Somerleyton Road.
> 
> Cllr Paul McGlone, Lambeth council’s deputy leader, said: “This is an important step in our ambitions for Somerleyton Road. Arts Council England are preparing to invest £3million in the new theatre and we want to move forward to ensure this key part of the development can happen as soon as possible
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know much about Oval House but I'm quite excited about Brixton having a proper theatre once again.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Ovalhouse has just picked up a £3m grant: Ovalhouse receive £3 million grant for their move to Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane
> 
> The building is a lot bulkier when you see it from this side.
> 
> ...



Good that Oval House are now able to get on with it. Whilst the rest of the scheme is still not off the drawing board. Ovalhouse are taking a financial risk coming to Brixton. I hope it works out for them.The grant needs to be utilised.  Ovalhouse deserve credit for getting the grant.They are coming to Brixton under there own steam. They have made a better job of getting on with local communities than Brixton Green. I know they want to be in the centre of Brixton as they want to outreach to young people on the estates. The new building won't just be a theatre but will have more spaces so they can work with local community. Its an ambitious scheme.

I've said it before but worth saying it again this has nothing to do with Brixton Green. There interest in the site predated Brixton Green. When they finally get theatre built and refurbish Carlton Mansions they will have there own long term lease with the Council. Its why this part of the site can be finished first.

They will be managing the new work spaces in the Mansions. So Brixton Green won't get there hands on them. Which is fine by me. Its my preferred option. I didn't want BG getting there hands on the Mansions. I trust Ovalhouse not BG.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Good that Oval House are now able to get on with it. Whilst the rest of the scheme is still not off the drawing board. Ovalhouse are taking a financial risk coming to Brixton. I hope it works out for them.The grant needs to be utilised.  Ovalhouse deserve credit for getting the grant.They are coming to Brixton under there own steam. They have made a better job of getting on with local communities than Brixton Green. I know they want to be in the centre of Brixton as they want to outreach to young people on the estates. The new building won't just be a theatre but will have more spaces so they can work with local community. Its an ambitious scheme.
> 
> I've said it before but worth saying it again this has nothing to do with Brixton Green. There interest in the site predated Brixton Green. When they finally get theatre built and refurbish Carlton Mansions they will have there own long term lease with the Council. Its why this part of the site can be finished first.
> 
> They will be managing the new work spaces in the Mansions. So Brixton Green won't get there hands on them. Which is fine by me. Its my preferred option. I didn't want BG getting there hands on the Mansions. I trust Ovalhouse not BG.


I don't want Brixton Green getting their hands on any part of Brixton. I don't trust them one inch.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

The Somerleyton Road saga drags on and on... Lambeth seek yet another developer for Somerleyton Road project in Brixton


----------

